# Egg sharing at CRM Care London



## stevie_lloyd

hi im currently doing egg share at crm london has anyone got any experiences to share


----------



## GemH

Hiya, not got any experience but I'm also hoping to egg share at crm.. I'm actually on way to consultation now  How far along are you? Xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

aww whoop whoop how did ur app go? i have been matched and been given medication currently waiting on the fone call to tell me to start taking the tablets xx


----------



## GemH

It went really well, I was really nervous for some reason but they were all so lovely. Had internal scan and bloods taken, they said 3-4 weeks wait until they come back. Wow you been matched how exciting..how long did it take from you having your bloods to being accepted, then to match you? Sorry loads of questions lol. Bet you are excited, did u find out when u need to start taking tablets? hopefully I won't be too far behind xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

hey hun aww thats good well i waited about 4 weeks for the bloods to come back, if all your bloods come back okay the next visit you should have will be the counselling but i asked for all mine together cuz i have to travel from birmingham so they done my nurse planning meeting and then my oh sperm test and straight after that i had the nurse planning so it was a exciting day ! so as soon as your bloods are back you will no if its all okay ur on board the egg sharing journey, they gave me my tablets to start taking but im waiting for the fone call to start taking them  it didnt take that long to get matched either it was like 2 weeks and i had been matched so lets hope things run as quick for u .
Its a brill clinic isnt it there are so nice there  who did you see today xx


----------



## GemH

Oh right, that's good then, least you didn't have to travel back. We are a 2 hour drive away but hearing such good things about the clinic my mind was already made up lol  so it shouldn't be long until you start then ahhh how exciting, bet you can't wait! 

Yeah it's great and such lovely people. I had Dr Hadi then a nurse to take my bloods. Looking forward to it all now, just hope results come back ok. Just got to get our gp's to sign our forms.

Keep me updated with everything, would love to hear how you getting on  xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

GemH said:


> Oh right, that's good then, least you didn't have to travel back. We are a 2 hour drive away but hearing such good things about the clinic my mind was already made up lol  so it shouldn't be long until you start then ahhh how exciting, bet you can't wait!
> 
> Yeah it's great and such lovely people. I had Dr Hadi then a nurse to take my bloods. Looking forward to it all now, just hope results come back ok. Just got to get our gp's to sign our forms.
> 
> Keep me updated with everything, would love to hear how you getting on  xx


Aww thats the same doctor  aww how nice yah ill deffo keep u posted on how im getting on i hope u have chance to update me  on ur journey  its all so exciting i just cant wait i bet your feeling the same thou now lol x


----------



## GemH

Yeah I'll keep you updated too..  hopefully we both have happy outcomes. And no I can't wait haha. It's all I keep thinking about now. Xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi, 

I egg shared last week. I had 16 eggs, 8 of which i shared. It actually made it feel more special by knowing u were helping someone else 2. 

Any q's feel free to ask.  Im with a different clinic (london womens clinic). 

Good luck xx


----------



## GemH

Hi feeling lucky  only just seen ur post.

How are u doing? How exciting, how is the 2ww going? When do u test? Best of luck xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hi  i had a call off the clinic the other day i should start my tablets around the 29th december im all excited lol. 
How are u? Hoping your results dont take to long.

Aww did u so your on your 2ww are u excited i bet it feels like your waiting for ever how was EC? Xx


----------



## GemH

Wahoooo Stevie.. Great news, bet u are sooo excited! Not long now! I'm good thanku, wishing the time away for these results though lol! Keep me updated on everything, love to hear how u get on xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi i test on friday  

Not very hopeful because i started to bleed on sunday. Theres not much but ive lost hope now  

Ive always prepared myself for the fact it may not work first time.  

Ive read loads about ec being easy and fine. They did struggle a bit with me because my ovaries were difficult to get to, but et was easy. I felt bloated for a week after, but thats gone now and i feel 'normal'!

Good luck to u all, hope u get your bfp's asap xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hey gemh i am so excited lol  just counting down the days tilll my period lol not many months i do that but yh its not to long now, how longs it been since ur test hun? Xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Feeling lucky hey hun dont give up hope  u never no i already have a lil boy that we never thought i would have an then to go through it all again and realise this time there was nothing they could do it was a case of ivf to fall pregnant, but when i was pregnant with my son i was bleeding a little and i went the hosp it was perfectly fine they said that it was just implantation so please dont give up hope when are you testing? Keep me update if u dont mind  xxx everything crossed for u xx


----------



## GemH

Not long for u to wait now Stevie.. I can wait to find out dates etc when it will hopefully happen for me! It's 2 weeks today I had my initial consultation, they said 3-4 weeks so end of next week I might call them and see if they have heard anything!

Feelinglucky, how did u get on with testing? Been thinking of u xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Gemh no not to long  exciting times aye yh deffo give them a ring end of next week i did  i remember just sitting and wishing that they would hurry up an the weeks would fly by and sure enuff they did when they said yes there back i danced round for 20 mins after haha xx


----------



## GemH

Hahaha I'll be dancing around too.. If its good news of corse lol! I'll call them next week en! I've emailed then over my signed drs forms so I might ask then when I get a reply!

Bet u can't wait to get Xmas over with lol. What is the next step do u know? Do they synchronize yours and your recipients cycles with the pill then u start everything? I'm abit clueless lol xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Dont worry hun im still like that and the amount of reading up i have done on it and talking to other people its such a big thing and other clinics are different, yh i start my tablets to synchronise are periods about the 29th december then it will be my injections  yh i cant wait for xmas to be over and done with lol xx


----------



## GemH

Haha glad I'm not the only 1.. Ooh it's exciting! I'll be checking up to see how u getting on  xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Ok hun  keep me updated with yours to xx


----------



## Carterg

Hey 


I have had a consultation but I will not be starting the scheme just yet. Do you mind if I join the board


Grace


----------



## GemH

Hi Grace, ur more than welcome  

I had my consultation 16th Nov and was accepted last week.. Now I have got to wait for a match so don't think I'll be starting yet neither. When was ur consultation? What did u think of it? I was nervous at 1st but afterwards I just couldn't wait to start. 

Good luck with ur journey. And keep me updated with how u get on, it's nice to talk to people going through it all too xx


----------



## Katya1982

Just to put myself in the list of egg-sharers at CRM. I'm waiting on a match with recipient as well. Good to share the experience with other people going through the same as you are.


----------



## Carterg

Hi GemH,
I had my consultation about 2 years ago, we were not sure at the time what our options were. We do not want to start fertility treatment until we are married which will be Aug/Sept 2014. I thought it was good, CRM was still being renovated then so it didn't look as nice as it does now but was still nice. I found out that I do not have enough immunity to rubella so I have to have the injection before we go back. Why didou choose CRM and why are you going through fertility treatment.


I have PCOS but alla my tests came back saying Highly Fertile but my other half had a vasectomy so we do not know if I could get pregnant naturally. We are also considering him having a vasectomy reversal but not sure yet.


Grace


----------



## Carterg

Katya1982 said:


> Just to put myself in the list of egg-sharers at CRM. I'm waiting on a match with recipient as well. Good to share the experience with other people going through the same as you are.


How long have you been waiting? Did they give you a guide as to how long the match will take?


----------



## Katya1982

Hi Carterg,
My first appointment was on the 31st Oct. It was end of november when I was first matched. But then got an email last week that the recipient pulled out. They are trying to match me again - as they said - hopefully in January. 
I was actually feeling very low when they told me the recipient pulled out but from what I've seen so far from them - they are a good and caring clinic. I really hope for a good start next year


----------



## Carterg

I really hope you get a match soon-    for the new year! I hope you feel better and if you ever need a friend even just for a rant, feel free to PM me


----------



## Katya1982

Oh, thank you. I'm not feeling at my best but life goes on. It's just it would have been better to not have been matched at all than matched and refused.



Carterg said:


> I really hope you get a match soon-  for the new year! I hope you feel better and if you ever need a friend even just for a rant, feel free to PM me


----------



## Carterg

Yes I agree with you, the rejection just adds to the pain you are already feeling and with the emotions that are running high it hits harder. Hopefully you will get some great news soon- is it the matching process that takes a long time or lack of donors?


----------



## Katya1982

I'd like to think it's the matching that takes longer. They haven't said anything about lack of recipients and hopefully that's not the case. 
I really like to think they choose their donors and recipients carefully and match them in the best possible way.


----------



## Carterg

I have heard all goo things about CRM and I know quite a few people who are donors- but it must be a complicated process. I would also like to think alot of time is put into it as some people can only afford to do a few cycles and so it is important to get the best chance of compatibility as possible. Let us know once you are matched


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Carterg said:


> Hey
> 
> I have had a consultation but I will not be starting the scheme just yet. Do you mind if I join the board
> 
> Grace


Hey GRace sorry took so long to reply to been a little busy body haha was it ur 1st consultation you just had join please we can all share x


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hey all 

Katya so sorry Hun that they pulled out fingers crossed that they match soon and get you started hugs thou Hun 

Grace how far into it now are you Hun are u still waiting to be matched? 

I didn't wait all that long to be matched it was literally 2 weeks I was lucky it's not the clinic or the lack of recipients, the clinic contact them then they have so long to think about if they want to accept or not lucky for my the first person I was offered to they accepted. Fingers crossed it all happens quick for you all. 
Once you have been matched you might not believe me but it all happens so quick I remember my 1st consultation and it has all been happening so quick, I no to you guys it feels like it drags  and your counting down the days but its really quick lol.

I'm currently taking my norethisterone tablets will start injections approx 15th (depending when my period comes) 

All please keep my updated xx


----------



## Imclucky

Hiya girls, 
I've just done egg share at CRM, have to say I've only got good things to say, I had only got in touch with them September , we were match mid October & started all the drugs early December, it doesn't look like I've been successful but we'll find out for sure Monday  if you have any questions just ask. One thing I will say is I'd deffo use them if they accept me of course. Good luck to you xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

I'm the same Hun only good so far, I'm currently on northisterone what was your reasons for ivf if u don't mind me asking x


----------



## Imclucky

Hi stevie, well to cut a long story short I got sterilised at 25 (although deep down I wanted children). I had 2 pregnancies that I was really ill with, I couldn't eat drink & unfortunately ended horribly. The DH decided through solidarity he'd have the snip. We both regret it so much considering I was diagnosed 6 months later with GORD (gastro oesophegous reflux disease) had an almighty op & I had recovered well but a few months later I was again unable to keep food/water down, got diagnosed with idiopathic gastro paresis (dodgy nerve, stomach doesn't pump normally. Finally the reason behind the sickness wasn't pregnancy.

I regret doing what I did but i feel something missing & I need to try & fufil what we set out to do. 

We do have an 18 yr old girl so I'm very lucky in some respects but I feel I missed out on so much because I had her so young. I got a good education blah blah, so I missed out a bit & she'd also always wanted a sibling so here we are.

I donated because I want the chance to give someone something special & the chance for us of course.

Looks like we'll be doing it once more though because this time I believe hasn't worked 

I started on norethesone too, I send you lots of luck & a great 2013 xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Aw okay Hun sorry to here all that  yes I had my son young 18 when I had him, 
What happened after your northisterone? How long was you taking it for xx


----------



## Imclucky

I was only on it for 9 days & then it's the injections, that was the toughest for me but everyone's different, I had mild ohss so I was a bit uncomfortable but the egg collection & transfer was so much easier than some  I did have 2 trigger shots which help with the ohss, best advice is ask as many questions even if you think there stupid.  The nurse Jenny at CRM put out minds at rest no end, I also had a good doctor there too, can't grumble at all  when do you start with scans & stimms?


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Well I started 3rd finish 11th so that's 9 days to I then go down there on the 2nd day of my period with they said approx 15 were I will start my injections does that sound right to you? What did you find so tough? How many scans did u have when you started ur injections x


----------



## karen81

hello girls,
how is your experience at crm london?.... i`m thinking to do egg sharing but finding difficult to choose a clinic? any suggestion?
thank you xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hun I can't say 1 bad thing about crm London so far so good and there really kind and caring people I would deffo look into there I wouldn't go to any other clinic now xx


----------



## karen81

thank you stevie
how long is usually all the programme take?.... how did you choose lister? have you been to other clinic? is lister in london looks ok as well so really don`t know what to do..... x


----------



## karen81

sorry my mistake i mean how you choose crm......


----------



## stevie_lloyd

No Hun I phoned a lot of clinic researched so many I chose to visit crm cuz I liked that one the most and as soon as I walked in I was made to feel wanted there was no rush they went through everything my 1st consultation I was in there for a 2 and a half hours she scanned me 2 to make sure what she seen and to check that it was ok they are really good Hun I'd look into it, my 1st app was October the 3rd I'm now starting my treatment so it don't take all that long really Hun yes it's in London it's lovely xx


----------



## karen81

to be honest i contact both of them but i find crm a bit slow to answer me and asoon they anwer me they ask to fill questionarrie ......i request a pnone call from them to ask few question but they ask me to fill the  form first......and this a bit disappoint me...and that why i was asking you if they take so long time for treatment......  but in the same time i saw all nice review about them and it looks like a nice clinic. Also i don`t know if hubby will need a icsi becouse is got low normal form in the sperm ....so worried about the cost of it.... so confused now .... but i need to take decision as soon possible....


----------



## stevie_lloyd

I never get that problem Hun when ever I phone if the person I want is busy they call me back and it's always straight back I guess every1 is diff but I really never have a prob and would only have good feed back to give it is stressful when your looking for a clinic you want everything to be perfect x


----------



## karen81

but did you fill the questionnaire as first step? i ring them and i request a phone call back from nurse....she answer by email and told me to fill the form and as soon it is back she will ring me....it is correct.....did you need any icsi ?? do you know how much is the cost for it??


----------



## Imclucky

stevie_lloyd said:


> Well I started 3rd finish 11th so that's 9 days to I then go down there on the 2nd day of my period with they said approx 15 were I will start my injections does that sound right to you? What did you find so tough? How many scans did u have when you started ur injections x


Sent you a pm Hun, I had my scan on day 1 of my period, I was late lol & I started injection the following night, I had 4 scans after my injections & then my EC


----------



## Imclucky

karen81 said:


> but did you fill the questionnaire as first step? i ring them and i request a phone call back from nurse....she answer by email and told me to fill the form and as soon it is back she will ring me....it is correct.....did you need any icsi ?? do you know how much is the cost for it??


Hi Karen, I did have to fill a questionnaire which I did fill out & requested a call & within a few hours they called, they've been very quick to reply to any requests or call backs. I've just donated & been with them for 4 months in total. I can't say anything bad Hun, go with what makes you feel comfy with.
Good luck x


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen, I too had to fill in the questionnaire and the nurse rang me back within a couple hours of me sending it. Then I was asked to go in for consultation.. Which they actually said is the next day ok? I couldn't get time off work that quickly so I made it for 2 weeks later.. So they are very very quick! Tbh I haven't spoken to them much on the phone, just that 1st time then when they rang saying they had a match for me and what I had to do next.

We are having icsi and its £700, which is the discounted price when egg sharing.

I would def recommend them, I'm up there tomorrow for my nurse planning meeting to see what's next and my 1st ever appointment was 16th Nov..so they work quickly.

Good luck with wherever you choose Hun 

Xx


----------



## karen81

HI Gemh 
you had first consultation and than on the same day you done all the test needed??....can you ask what sort of problem had DH?.... My hubby we find out has high number of abnormal form.....We had our first girl with clomid but at that time hubby was fine.....they find out now he has poor shape and we had one test done in august shows he had only 8%normal and one in december that is getting worse 3%.....so no sure if we need or not icsi.....
Did they told you need icsi as result of test??.... coz some girls they told you never know till the day of collection?......


----------



## karen81

And also did you pay anything a part the hfea fees thanks


----------



## Imclucky

The hfea fee is £75 , we were advised to have ICSI after DH's sperm analysis  that was same day too


----------



## GemH

My Dh's sperm is poor motility, his has a high count but they are really lazy! He had already had 2 sperm samples done at our local hospital at the beginning and middle of the year which showed this. On our 1st consultation I gave the dr the results and by looking at them they said icsi would be needed as such poor motility. Which we kind of knew would be the case. They do say to some ladies it depends on day of EC what the sperms like but I think with my Dh's it won't change..and icsi will be needed.

I haven't paid the hfea yet, that's got to be paid tomorrow.. I know if you don't need icsi that's all u pay... But was told with icsi it will be £775.

Xx


----------



## karen81

pinky is your dh has poor morphology as well....


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Karen your partner will have a sperm test before your treatment any way my oh had his on are nurse planning meeting so they won't just spring anything on you.

Xx


----------



## Imclucky

karen81 said:


> pinky is your dh has poor morphology as well....


Hiya Karen, my DH has ASA's, which make motility impossible because of vasectomy reversal, although we already knew what his results were CRM wanted to do another analysis before any decision was made, ICSI is the only way forward for us.

We decided that we'd like to use them again for these reasons & hope we get the go ahead to share again, they've been great with all the advice they've given us. Fingers crossed now 

If in doubt keep asking questions, we also had several consultations in our area & no-1 has been as open as them.


----------



## karen81

Hi girls..... I had today my first appointment at crm.... Scan and blood test done... So now just waiting the result.... And finger crossed .....


----------



## GemH

That's great Karen, mine took 3 weeks so you shouldn't be waiting long xx


----------



## karen81

Hi gem how was your appointment... Did they find recipient for you..... ??


----------



## Katya1982

Hi Karen81,
Hope that you found your appointment at CRM good. I really liked being there. Everyone is so careful and no one is rushing you through. My tests took less than 3 weeks to come back. The bigger problem that caused a bit of a delay were the tests my partner had to do with the GP. They took a month at least and he still had to do one more at CRM( we paid £40 for this one + HFEA fee so £115 in total). 
I was matched really quickly but then the recipient pulled out. I was rematched again yesterday, just waiting for the recipient to agree to the plan so we could all get started. 
Hope your tests come back fine and soon!


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen, I was already matched before my nurse planning, I was shown which injection I'd be doing, signed loads of forms then yesterday got sent my treatment plan and I start down reg 23rd this month  Can't fault CRM. Hope you ain't waiting around too long.

Spoke to you already Katya but keep me upto date with things xx


----------



## karen81

Yes I find crm very nice.... They explain me everything.... I had my scan which was fine and blood test.... Also the give me this form must to be complete by gp..... Did your gp did it straight away or it employ time to give back to you....and they also told me I will need attend one more appointment for my  hubby sperm analysis and not sure if I need to do some more test!!! Waiting time now....... So nervous!!!!


----------



## karen81

Also girls did they tell you how many time you need to go there for treatment...... I think they told me about 6 times...


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen, yes I got the form for GP to fill out, my GP was quite good.. Filled it out no problems. I sent it straight back to CRM soon as it was signed. They said they needed that before anything can start. The sperm test is done when you have your nurse planning appointment usually. 

Once you hear back from your bloods they will explain what you have to do xx I think 6 times in total they said to me too that you have to go there


----------



## karen81

hi Gemh..... yes they told me about gp as well....i booked appointment with his....my gp is always very busy.... so appointment for next week and hopefully he will sign everything out straight away...... So do you think it will be 6 times including nurse appointment before start treatment??....i`m a bit scary of number of time we need to go there coz i`m working and not sure if it will be easy take all this days off work without notice.... did you fix the nurse appointment according with your needing we will do more blood test or other kind of test or all done on first appointment??
..... OMG 3 weeks waiting......i`m so nervous already.....


----------



## karen81

Also i`m not living so close...i need to travel at least an hour and half to reach crm...... i hope is worth it!!!


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hey ladies hope your all ok 

Karen I don't live close either I'm in Birmingham bit of a nightmare to be fair but I guess it's all worth it, so your all confused at what happens just like I was at the start I hated it, but now I'm getting better its just there is so much to take in and it's confusing lol so we no how u feeling. The waiting game is the worst I was terrible waiting around I can't imaging what I will be like in 2ww. 

I'm on norethisterone tablets ATM I finish them the 11th then ill be waiting for my cycle to start so I can be scanned on day 2 witch is annoying reall cuz me period could come 2-5 days after and I have to fone to go down there on the 2nd day but its only counted as day 1 if it starts before 12 midday, but then if it is on a weekend I have to fone first thing Monday morning and go down the same day I work nights so I understand what your saying about work and just dropping it all, it's all stressful lol but exciting at the same point 

Gemh how are you hunny how's things going are you excited xxx


----------



## GemH

I'm 2 hours drive away from the clinic so also quite far. So far we've been there twice, for 1st consultation then Monday just gone nurse planning and suppose to counciling but it got canceled. I've got my injection here at home to take myself on 23rd.. Then I'll go back for 3rd time when I've had a bleed and to be scanned ready for stimms! 

Hey Stevie, yeah I'm good thanku Hun how r u? I'm really excited keep looking at my treatment plan and smiling pmsl! I'm abit nervous though, I don't want to feel negative but already I start to think omg what if I don't respond, what if I don't make enough eggs, what if I get bfn.. Hate thinking that way! I'm starting acupuncture beginning of Feb so hoping that will help relax me. How r u getting on? What date roughly will you start stimms? Xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Gemh Hun your not the only one that feels like that believe me Iv always been excited about my treatment but the closer it all the gets the more nervous I get me and oh had a talk the other night because every time I spoke about it I would say something and he kept saying I'm putting a downer on it I wasn't I was just speaking sense lol we can't go in thinking yes this is going to work because no matter what percentage that clinic gives you it's 50/50, and finally he agreed I don't want to go in there thinking yes this is my time I'm going to catch this time and I'm going to have a baby, because if it don't worry it's going to hurt even more so its time to just 50/50. 

It's horrible thou some females are so lucky my one friend literally looks at a man and she is pregnant lol it annoys me and then she already got three so has abortions I gets me angry because there's woman like our selfs that cant do it and have to go through so bloody much to archive what were lucking for  fair enuff if she feels she couldn't give that child the best life but at least use some pretection, but hey each to there own I just can not stand abortions! 

So you start your injections 23rd what protocol you been put on? 
Fingers crossed all goes to plan I should start approx 15th  exciting but nerve racking times lol. 

God help me on 2ww lol 

But girls good things come to those who wait xxx


----------



## karen81

Morning girls!!!!.... At the end I'm the closer to the clinic I'm living in Essex ..... Good luck with the treatment and hopefully I will join you if they will give me a yes!!!! Xxx


----------



## GemH

Omg u sound just like me and my oh lol.. He is always so positive and acts like it'll work.. Then when I say 'if' it doesn't... He'll stop me and say ur always so negative, but its not me being negative its me setting myself up so if worse case it doesn't work I'm not completely unprepared for it.. I've promised to be more positive though lol.

Ooh i know that feeling about friends just falling with click of fingers, my friends are all on their 2nd some are even having a 3rd, and it gets to me how easy it is for them and sometimes I think they don't even realise how lucky they are! Yeah makes u wanna shake them and say use protection lol.

15th ahhh only 5 days away Hun, how exciting.. We have got to promise each other positive thoughts from now on  easier said then done I know lol.

Yeah I do 1 injection on 23rd called prostap which down regs me..as I've been put on long protocol! xxxx I'll be around for ur 2ww so if you need to chat or need to pass time u will prob be in 2ww while I'm doing stimms lol, and then u can have a giggle at me worrying and asking u every question under the sun haha! Good things do come to those that wait ur right x


----------



## GemH

Fingers crossed for u Karen.. I'll be checking for updates from you.. Xx


----------



## karen81

Thank you!!! I will let you know if I will be accept or not!!... Did the clinical weight and measure you?? They just ask me but they did not check....  Or may be they will later


----------



## Katya1982

They never weighed or measured me. I guess if you look ok to them they choose to trust you. 
I am really worried myself as well how I will respond to the stimulation and if everything will go according to the plan given. 
Have you ladies started taking folic acid?


----------



## GemH

Have they confirmed your plan yet Katya? I've been taking folic acid for over year now just after we started trying so just been carrying it on as normal. I weren't sure whether to take anything else as read some ladies do but thought nah I will just stick to folic acid. 

Xx


----------



## karen81

I use to take folic acid.... Than stop and now I start to take it again.....katia why u should not respond Did you had ovolulation problem before?... I bet u will be fine!!!!.... 😉


----------



## Imclucky

Hello to you all  I felt exactly the same as you about the stimms but they do work, for the 1st few days it doesn't seen like anything is happening & then you know something's going on (not in a bad way) & yeah it's hard about if its going to happen (pregnancy) but please stay positive. I unfortunately had a chem preg but at least I know my body can do it. I wish you lots of luck throughout  I'm 3 hours away & I've been accepted to donate again & yeah crm is my choice all the way (my last go) anyway if you want to ask questions I'm here  x


----------



## GemH

Thanks pinky  that def makes me feel better. Sorry to hear about chem preg.. Best of luck to u for this cycle xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Gem, yes, they confirmed the plan so I'm starting with the pills in 2 weeks time. 
Karen, I've never had ovulation problems before and in fact all doctors say they can't see a reason why I can't get pregnant especially after the endo was cleared but it's all just worries that happen to all of us I guess. 
I've taken folic acid before for a few months but I've started just now taking it again. I'm well behind all of you with it. 
Fingers crossed for successful stories to all of us


----------



## karen81

hi girl hope all is fine...do you know if the clinic will give me the blood result even before i will send them the gp signed form?.....


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen, I'm really not sure about that as I got mine sent back to them 2 weeks after bloods were taken. I do know that they won't start to match you until they have them doctors forms. The doctor said to me that's what holds some people's treatments up as they don't get the doctors forms back.

Xx


----------



## karen81

Hi gem!!! Hubby got appointment with gp next week hopefully he will fill the form straith away..... Have nice weekend !!!😉


----------



## GemH

That's good then  fingers crossed he'll fill it out straight away.

Thanks Hun, have a nice weekend too x


----------



## stevie_lloyd

GemH said:


> Omg u sound just like me and my oh lol.. He is always so positive and acts like it'll work.. Then when I say 'if' it doesn't... He'll stop me and say ur always so negative, but its not me being negative its me setting myself up so if worse case it doesn't work I'm not completely unprepared for it.. I've promised to be more positive though lol.
> 
> Ooh i know that feeling about friends just falling with click of fingers, my friends are all on their 2nd some are even having a 3rd, and it gets to me how easy it is for them and sometimes I think they don't even realise how lucky they are! Yeah makes u wanna shake them and say use protection lol.
> 
> 15th ahhh only 5 days away Hun, how exciting.. We have got to promise each other positive thoughts from now on  easier said then done I know lol.
> 
> Yeah I do 1 injection on 23rd called prostap which down regs me..as I've been put on long protocol! xxxx I'll be around for ur 2ww so if you need to chat or need to pass time u will prob be in 2ww while I'm doing stimms lol, and then u can have a giggle at me worrying and asking u every question under the sun haha! Good things do come to those that wait ur right x


Lol I no Hun I do try and be and sometimes I sit talking like it all deffo to turn out ok but It like you have to go in with a opened mind 50/50 cuz if u go in with a deffo it's going to hit u harder 

Well I took my last tablet last nite so I'm just waiting on my period now exciting but nerve racking lol thanks Hun its good to no I got someone that wants to be there and chat lol it's fine glad I will be able to help u  xxx


----------



## Imclucky

Stevie,
Hope all goes well now you're starting treatment, when you start going for scans it flies by, the 2ww is the slowest. Hopefully it's 2014 for all on here 
Take it 1 day at a time & enjoy it with your partner too, that's how my DH & I got through it, laughing through most of it. I hope you every success xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi ladies, 

I egg shared twice at CRM, the first one was a chemical pregnancy and the second one is currently fast asleep upstairs  . 
They are amazing at CRM I can't thank them enough and we are thinking of going back to try for a brother or sister for Henry nest year!

Good luck ladies.


Stacey x


----------



## Carterg

GemH we might be doing egg sharing and ICSI and I knew there was a discount but I didn't know it was that good.

Stivie  Lloyd Good luck today.

I can't wait until we are married and start trying to hav a family.


----------



## GemH

Hey bluegirl, that's lovely  love hearing success stories. Can I ask what protocol you were on? I have no bad words to say about CRM. And it's good to hear from others that have already been through it there.

Carterg, yeah £700 for the icsi.. So that's really good ain't it. When do u get married? Xx


----------



## Carterg

GemH yeah that is a good price, that has made my day. 
We are getting married Aug2014.


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hiya, 

I did short protocol both times. CRM are really good with reducing the price of other procedures u may need, we even got my DH surgical spermatozoa retrieval reduced.


Stacey x


----------



## GemH

I'm on long protocol haven't found many people that have been on long that's why I asked. Thanks hun  xx


----------



## karen81

Ho girls everything all right?? Hubby been to gp this morning for sign the form and gp done it straight away by we had to pay £50 ..... Did you pay as well... I'm still waiting for my blood test come back from crm and feel so nervous now.... I want know if I'm in or out😁


----------



## karen81

Hi gem..... Short protocol?? Long protocol OMG what is this  I think I got so many thing to learn......😝😝😝😝


----------



## bluegirl1980

I didn't pay a penny for our dr's to sign our forms! X


----------



## bluegirl1980

Short protocol is where u don't down reg (shut your ovaries down before tx), long protocol is where u inject or use nasal spray,to shut down your ovaries before tx, if that makes sense! X


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen... £50 for them to sign forms   We didn't pay anything for GP to sign. That's a lot of money just for a signature.. Did they say why u had to pay that? 

Bluegirl explained it all there for u  It will depend on what ur amh level is but don't worry u will find out which protocol ur be on once accepted and matched.. Xx


----------



## karen81

Yes bluegirl make sense thanks!!!....  I'm a bit worry ... I send an email to Jenny the nurse and she did not reply .... So I start to think may be my blood test back to them and they are rubbish so they just ignore me.....feel scary..... 😰😰😰😰😰


----------



## karen81

.... Hubby went to gp.... And he said they must to be paid if we want to be signed.... £50 in total .... £ 25 signature...😱😱😱


----------



## GemH

Aww hun, don't panic or worry.. I know it's easier said then done but the nurses are usually busy during the day so won't always email straight away. I haven't dealt with Jenny I have a nurse called Hayley and she's on holiday this week and said Jenny will be taking over her work load too so if I needed to speak to someone then ask for Jenny, so I reckon it's cause they are really busy with people on holiday. Try not to worry. When were ur bloods done? Xxx


----------



## karen81

Ta gem.... Blood been taken on 8 jennuary ..... Jenny email me on Monday and said some blood back already and they r normal however they waiting for several more to come back.... This was this Monday..... I'm try do not think about burnt mind is keeping on thinking😓....


----------



## GemH

Wow that's really quick if some have come back already, I contacted them 2 weeks after and some had come back but they were waiting on 1 more... Then the next week it came back, so 3 weeks. Prob be another week or so, for some reason there's 1 that takes longer to get back for every one! 

I know how hard the waiting is  but hopefully in a couple of weeks u will have some good news and hopefully a match not far behind   

Xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

It took 5 weeks for all my bloods to come back when I had them done, was the longest wait! I dealt with Jenny and she's fab, sometimes it took a day or so for her to email back, so try not to worry, I know it's not easy tho!

Good luck ladies.


Stacey xxx


----------



## karen81

OMG 5 weeks.... it is really long time..... no much i can do anyway.... so just wait and wait and hope in good result...


----------



## Katya1982

Jenny is my nurse as well. I really like her, she always answers - the maximum waiting time is 24 hours. She must be really busy if she is delaying her answer. 
Don't worry Karen, I'm sure everything will be normal and you'll have the green light on egg sharing by the end of next week.


----------



## karen81

Ta katya... I hope everything will be ok!!!....did you start ur treatment  Have nice day girls!!!!


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hey all sorry I not been on much, I find myself sitting wishing my day away so it can be 7pm and I can do my injection lol I start cetrotide tonight so it will be 2 injections every night it's all so exciting.

Aww I have Hayley gemh she's lovely isn't she I have dealt with Jenny she's nice to.

Karen I had to wait for 1 more to be back to they had mine on week 2 of my waiting witch felt like forever and then still waited for the last 1 witch came week 3, the waiting game is annoying but soon your be sayin god I hope my period shows soon lol I can't believe I'm at the stage I am already and once you see ur period everything happens sooooooo quickly.

How is everyone today how you all getting on? Xxx


----------



## Katya1982

@karen81 I'm starting my pills on the 25th. Short protocol for me. 
@stevie_lloyd You're on cetrotide now  Wow how exciting!!! Are you emotional? This is one of my biggest worries because I get very emotional when I'm on some hormonal treatment and not the most pleasant person to be around. Last year when I was on zoladex for my endo, it was a nightmare.


----------



## GemH

Morning girls, enjoying the snow? I'm not lol hate driving to work in it! 

Yeah Stevie, Hayley is lovely.. I haven't seen no one else yet but I'm expected to go back week beginning 4th Feb when I've had bleed for my stimms so might see a different nurse then! I start my prostap Wednesday.. Can't wait to get started.. Times going slowly! 

Katya not long for u now, glad things are all back on track since u got rematched xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Hi ladies, how much does it cost to egg share here? I can't find anything anything in the website re prices for the lady sharing, do they charge you for all the blood tests etc . What is there criteria to become and egg sharer? 

Thanks


----------



## GemH

Hi Mrsknight, it doesn't cost nothing just the hfea fee of £75. Unless u need icsi like me and my partner do which is at a reduced cost of £700.. All bloods, scans, drugs etc are free with egg sharing.

Criteria is u have to be under 35 years old and bmi under 30. Not really sure of the rest.. I'll try find out! Or 1 of other girls might know more xx


----------



## Katya1982

Yeah, it's exactly as Gem said. If your partner can't do all his blood tests at the gp for free, he can do them at CRM at reduced rates. It's £115 for those. They will send you a pricelist for egg sharers where you will see all the reduced rates. 
I was actually surprised how they really trust their patients, no upfront or hidden fees at all.


----------



## karen81

Hi girls.... Jenny email me and said they still waiting for two more test coming back.... She said hopefully next week will be sorted..... Ahhhh cannot wait!!!! For egg sharing you also must not have genetic problem in your family history ....and have both of your ovary .... That it I think... I hate snow as well gem.... Well I hate it while I'm working and need to drive.... Nice when u can stay home with blanket and cuppa of hot chocolate!!!☺


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Katya yes Hun I'm on cetrotide  well I have my 1st one tonight  I have been a bit emotional lol but I think it's a mix of everything as well not just these injections lol if u get what I mean the build up and everything els. How far are u Hun xx

Gem not long hunny u won't be to far behind me  this snow best clear I'm back down on Monday to be scanned then Wednesday then Friday  it's so far just to be scanned but then I guess all worth it to.

All mine and oh test was free I'm understanding some doctors are not doing it for free thou  
Just been out in the snow it's soooo cold out there xx


----------



## mrsknight

Aww thankyou ladies, we would need icsi as my husband doesn't produce fresh sperm anymore so we have some frozen, we don't use his sperm for the other lady's eggs do we? I am waiting on someone to call me back from the clinic. 

How long does the whole process take? I still have one more cycle left a Barts and currently still waiting for the result of this one, had my transfer Monday but that evening started getting cramps exactly what happened last time so am positive it's another fail,so only way I can deal with that is to look forward to other options. 

Thankyou for your advice ladies x x


----------



## stevie_lloyd

No Hun u don't use his sperm, sorry to hear its not been successful this time  . On how long it takes my 1st app was in October I'm now on injections got egg collection next week. 
Feels like forever but once treatment starts its sooo quick xx


----------



## Katya1982

Stevie,
I'm starting Northestirene on the 25th Jan, then I'm following your program, period, injections, scans. Can't wait till next week


----------



## Imclucky

bluegirl1980 said:


> It took 5 weeks for all my bloods to come back when I had them done, was the longest wait! I dealt with Jenny and she's fab, sometimes it took a day or so for her to email back, so try not to worry, I know it's not easy tho!
> 
> Good luck ladies.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Hiya Stacey, 
I'm going back for my 2nd agg share & spoke to Jenny to confirm my nurse planning & she said that some blood tests need doing again, I don't suppose you know or remember what they were? I have to admit this time around I'd more stressful (probs because its my last chance too) hope you don't mind me bending your ear, or anyone else who may know
Thanks 

Good luck to stevie & katya, it flies by when the injections start, keep up with updating & hope that you get BFP's x


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Katya1982 said:


> Stevie,
> I'm starting Northestirene on the 25th Jan, then I'm following your program, period, injections, scans. Can't wait till next week


Aw really that's good have that said what drugs your be on I'm on merional started that Tuesday, then Friday I started taking cetrotide as well 2 injections a night my friend said she would rather me than her but it doesn't bother me now does it sound quiet sick to say I enjoy doing it cuz I no it's for something worth doing it for

Xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi Pinky,

Sorry I can't remember what they we're but I would thought u will def need the AMH one again.


Stacey x


----------



## Katya1982

I think we're on the same protocol then. That's the programme for me as well  So you find doing the injections youself ok? I'm not a big fan of needles. Not sure how i'll cope with this.
xxx


stevie_lloyd said:


> Katya1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie,
> I'm starting Northestirene on the 25th Jan, then I'm following your program, period, injections, scans. Can't wait till next week
> 
> 
> 
> Aw really that's good have that said what drugs your be on I'm on merional started that Tuesday, then Friday I started taking cetrotide as well 2 injections a night my friend said she would rather me than her but it doesn't bother me now does it sound quiet sick to say I enjoy doing it cuz I no it's for something worth doing it for
> 
> Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## karen81

Hi girls !!!! Is over two weeks now and I'm still waiting for last test to coming back.... Feel so nervous and scary..are you girls all right ...


----------



## GemH

Hiya Karen, my last 1 came back at 3 weeks.. I know how hard the waiting is  hopefully it won't be too much longer for u.. I'm sure everything will be ok.

I'm ok thanku, started my treatment today.. Took my prostap injection. 

Maybe give them until the end of the week and chase them again? 

Xx


----------



## karen81

Hi gem....yes I will wait the end of the week and may be email them again..... You start already.... How nice!!! Hope all goes well and fast!!! Keep you update and you too please .... See how your treatment it will be!!!!


----------



## GemH

Yeah I'll keep u updated hun, let me no when u have emailed them. I'll have my fingers crossed for u 

Xx


----------



## karen81

Thank's babe........ Xxxx


----------



## Katya1982

Gem, Yay  Injections started  Hope you're feeling good and optimistic. I read about your cousin in another thread, so insensible of her, but some people just like to shove their success in front of your nose. I was feeling low when my brother announced they're having twins but I wasn't less happy for him. Just think that you will be pregnant together with your cousin soon  

Karen, I'd say the same - wait till the end of the week and email the clinic if you don't hear from them.


----------



## GemH

Thanking Katya  I know it really gets to me the way she acts, she's just had her 12 weeks scan and just got back with the picture I know she's just excited and I'm pleased for her I really am but I don't want to keep hearing about it all. Hopefully I will be. That's what i mean like u are with your brother, your not less happy for them..just abit of a kick in the teeth.
Lets hope we all get our bfp's this year xxx


----------



## karen81

Girls did they send you the letter when the accept you to egg share or they send email or phone call


----------



## GemH

Emailed me hun xx


----------



## Katya1982

They called me to tell that all tests are fine and in the same time they said they found a match for me.


----------



## Carterg

Hey I'm glad. Some of you hav started treatment. I know how you feel about others having babies it's difficult.


----------



## karen81

Morning ladies..... No news jet and feel myself more and more nervous Do you think I can email them today Or wait? 😝😝😝😝


----------



## Katya1982

Karen, I know you're impatient but I'd give them tomorrow as well.


----------



## karen81

Hi katya.... I know ... I just think about this result ....crazy me!!!!... Are you suggest me to email them tomorrow or wait till tomorrow and email them on Monday...


----------



## Katya1982

If you want an answer on the same day is probably best to call them. Emails take longer. Hopefully they will be first to call/email you


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen, how r u getting on? Did you contact the clinic? 

Katya - have u started your tablets now hun? Hope u r getting on ok..xx


----------



## karen81

hi Gem.....yes i contacted the clinic on friday and they reply me but no news still waiting .....i`m over tree weeks waiting now grrrrrr 
how r you with your treatment??


----------



## Katya1982

Gem, tablets are on, yes, and I thought I'd be worse, but am actually ok(hormonal emotions are my nightmare). I've to finish them on Friday and then wait for my period. This time next week I might be in for a scan at CRM  
Karen, fingers crossed for good results asap  
xxxx


----------



## GemH

Aww hopefully not too much longer.. I reckon your hear something this week  I've got a good feeling.

I'm fine thanku hun.. Xxx

Ooh that's great Katya.. I should be up there next week for scan too once period arrives this week... Will that be when u start stimms? Not sure how it works on short protocol xx


----------



## mumily08

hi would you mind if i join this group as im egg sharing at crm london its so scary ive been matched and im on the pill atm have a scan friday fingers crossed get my injections xxxx


----------



## GemH

Hi mumily  welcome.. Corse u can. R u on the short protocol? Oooh exciting stuff, hoping to start stimms soon too.. Abit worried about injecting myself   Is this your 1st time egg sharing? I will be down the clinic 1 day next week, not sure what day yet xxxx


----------



## karen81

Hi mumily08 welcome on board.....I`m still waiting for blood result over tree weeks now..... seems ages for me.... you almost there how exciting!!! all the be best


----------



## mumily08

hiya thank you im not sure i went for a scan on the 18th to see if had ovulated as since bein matched were iv been waitin for period they have seem to play me up i hadnt ovulated so they put me on the pill for 2weeks which i take last one on 31st  then 1st of feb i have another scan and hopfully will get the injections this is my 1st ivf and im quiet young so very scared spec of injection have tod husband he must do it lol ... i no how you feel i was ment to start november but the other lady couldnt do it then i was heart broken as i was sooo xcited and im so inpatient it is hard and very emtional i have found but crm london are amazing they have always got back to me and answer all questions very plesently xxxxx


----------



## GemH

Aw well we must not be too far off each other.. I'm on the long protocol though so had no pill, just 1 injection on day 21 of my cycle. I know it's scary, and it's hard to keep positive sometimes but that's what we're all here for  Keep us up to date with your progress.. Xxx


----------



## mumily08

i will thank you have u started the injections then as i go for scan friday n they said i should hofully get my injections so when i go il let you know what happens xx


----------



## Katya1982

Welcome mumily  Good progress hopefully the next thread we all join in will be "babies at CRM"! I am going some time next week in CRM as well for a scan and after that I'm starting the injections  I have no idea how I'll do them myself, might need to ask DP for help


----------



## GemH

I haven't started injections for stimms yet. I will be picking them up and starting them next week. Not sure what day yet until period arrives.

Seems like we all fairly close in cycles then 

Yeah hopefully we will Katya  

Xxx


----------



## mumily08

how exciting all seem to be close 2geva   fingers crossed for us all yh ive told my husband hs got to do them i can not inject myself how have you found taking the tablets and have you found as it all gets closer the more emtional you get xx


----------



## GemH

Katya will be able to help u with the tablet side of things.. I'm on a different protocol. I had to have 1 injection and I was shaking doing it so had to get my other half to do it.. I said once start stimms I'll have to try do them myself incase his not around every night.

Yeah looks like we are all around the same time.. That's great. Have to keep each other updated.

The emotional side is starting to show now, I had a cry yesterday lol, for no reason other than my other half accidentally elbowing me. Xxx


----------



## mumily08

lol o bles ya i seem to very emtionaly i think over thinking things not helping xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I think that's what it is with me.. I keep worrying when I'll start stimms, if they will work, then if I'll produce enough eggs etc etc.. I think we all over think things. We've got to try and relax lol easier said than done.

Xxx


----------



## mumily08

yeah exactly its scary today i started to think what if it doesnt work today or if it gets delayed again ... is easier said then done trying to take my ind of it doesnt seem to help i think its all the nt knowing xx


----------



## Katya1982

I had a chat with a friend last night who had unsuccessful IVF last month(not with CRM). She said that the pills and stimms is probably the best part cos you actually feel you are doing something. The worst part is the 2ww. She told me to relax and not to think about folicles and numbers. 
I'm trying to keep my mind busy with other things but that doesn't always help. 
So far so good for me, not that emotional  I'm actually quite happy it's all started and feel very optimistic. 
Mumily what pills are you taking atm? 
I so hope this will be my last period to come for a year


----------



## mumily08

aww that sad for her its hard as i have no1 going through the same im on ovysmen take last one thursday whoo hoo yeah i feel happy im doing something but its nerve racking....i felt like that kept hoping this the las period but never know heres hoping  im dreaing the 2ww that is going to be very hard   have you started any tablets yet ? xxx


----------



## Katya1982

I've started Norethisterene last week and have to finish with them on Fri. Then waiting for AF and off for a scan at CRM. Yourself Mumily?


----------



## mumily08

i take last tablets thursday scan friday hopefully get Gonal F/Merional injections and start them day 3 of period xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls how r we all?

I had my 1st hot flushes last night from my down regging lol, ended up turning radiators off and making my other half cold ha ha. Still waiting for af to show her face so I can book scan at clinic.

Hope everyone else r getting on ok. Not heard from Stevie in a while I'm sure she's due for egg collection this week sometime.

Karen any news? 

Xx


----------



## Katya1982

Hi ladies,
This morning I woke up ill   Headache, cough, muscles ache. I'm having a Lemsip now. I want to clear this illness out of my system before next week. I hope it won't affect my reproductivity  
Gem, I used to have hot flushes when I was on Zoladex for my endo. These are really bad sometimes, I was always feeling hot and couldn't understand how other people don't it. It's good that it will only be for a few more days for you. 
Have you girls noticed any difference in your sex drive?
Karen, hun, any news from the clinic?


----------



## karen81

Morning ladies!!!
No news from clinic  do you thing is normal?? Is not too long time now Not sure what to think now ..... Is anyone took so long time ...


----------



## Katya1982

They say 4 weeks anyway, so I think it's normal. Don't worry about it too much, hun, the results will be in soon.


----------



## GemH

Katya I know hot flushes are horrible aint they lol, all through the night I kept kicking duvet off me haha. Oh no I hope the lemsip kicks in soon and gets rid of it.. U don't need getting ill while having treatment. Xx

Aw Karen, please don't worry.. They did tell me max 6 weeks for everything to come back.. It's hard I know but I'm sure everything will be fine.

Jenny contacted me this morn and asked if any sign of period yet..and still nothing! So I'm hoping she shows up soon xx


----------



## karen81

Hi katya!!!
I remember they were say to me 3 weeks.... Also I'm worry because in two weeks time my hubby is gonna change his days off and we no gonna have any together and no holiday left so it will be difficult to have the nurse appointment because we both need to attend......


----------



## karen81

Oooooo Gem ...... 6 weeks ? Noooo please is too long .....


----------



## GemH

They didn't want me to go to nurse appointment until i was matched..and they said its a 6 month wait   but luckily it didn't take no time at all.. They may let u have nurse planning straight away after being accepted but I'm not sure. They told u 3 weeks? They told me 6. Strange how they give different time scales. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## karen81

Mmm that's strange.... Did they said 6 months for match? Mmmmm I remember from doctor appointment they said 3 months..... And also when they sent the letter to me after appointment it was write let them know if we had holiday booked for next 2 and half month ..... And I thought because is the time the treatment take I'm so confused now .... If take 6 month is better I give up I'm not strong enough.....


----------



## mumily08

hi karen i had my bloods done on 6th september i got a email on 4th oct to say all came back good and book nurse planing meeting and council they try do it all same day hun xxx


----------



## mumily08

karen you are strong enough its may not always take that long as i said i had 1st apt 6th sep thn on 4th got email to say all back clear and booked all apt the counciler cancelled day b4 so did it over the phone went to nurse planing meetin the week after time i had got bk home 2hours later they had matched me hun but then it got cancelled but i am now started it takes alot of faith huni xxx


----------



## GemH

Karen they said that long but my 1st appointment was 16th Nov and I've already started treatment so please don't worry hun.. It won't be that long, they may even have a match for u by time u are accepted. Honestly everything will be fine. If it gets to 4 weeks chase them again, that's what I'd do.

Xx


----------



## karen81

.... Seems everything so complicated!!! I got also a lil girl and I prefer to know my plan earlier but not it possible with all this!!! Did tell you also 6 month for match I really remember they said 3 week for blood test and about 3 months for all..... In your initial letter was write 6 months I remember my one was write if we had holiday booked for 2 and half month ahead..... But I dunno ....


----------



## GemH

I didn't get a letter. They said it can be upto 6 months for a match, but I was matched in 1 week.. I think they say it to cover themselves. Like I said i don't reckon it will be long at all... Every1 I have spoke to who have been to CRM are accepted and matched very quickly.


----------



## stevie_lloyd

katya injections are nothing I have never been worried when I have had to have blood test and needles but doing it myself put me off just a little bit but now I miss doing it lol, it's nothing once u have done your first one! 
So don't be worried there ok lol, ur on short protocol then same as I was omg it happens to quick don't you think u wait until u start injections time flys.

Hey gem how's things going Hun? 

Sorry I haven't been on I been busy working,clinic,time with my son I just don't no we're I have found the time to do everything lol 

Well a little update for you all I had egg collection on Tuesdays (yesterday) all went well I was really pleased with out come. Monday night I got clothes and that ready for the nxt day as we had to be up so early got into bed at 10.30 I could not sleep with mixed emotions excited scared for outcome everything lol so god knows what time I fell to sleep but I was up for 3 in the morning, ready for 4 get to coach station for 5 it was a long day but worth it 

How is every one els I see new lady's here  welcome all xxx


----------



## karen81

Ho stevie-lloyd....as you can see I'm still waiting for my result and I' not happy @all.....how exciting you had egg collection..... How many egg did you produced Did clinic give you any news about they doing Ohhhh must to be so exciting..... Wish you all the best darling!!!


----------



## mumily08

hi thats so gd do you no how many eggs etc how was it when u had eggs taken out  xx  for yhooo xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Thanks karen your still waiting how long has it been now? Thank you very much Hun its exciting nerve racking at the same time, 

Numily ec was fine didn't bother me started getting a aching felling in my stomach  after but guess that was because the pain killers had warn off, I'm ok just very excited to hear all news and when I'm going back haha 

Well I had 14 eggs they get split as its egg share and six of mine have fertilised  xx


----------



## mumily08

o bles yhoo huni but o wow amazing give me hope reading all these stories gd luck huni xx


----------



## karen81

Uauuuuu 6 fertilised is really good hunny......  
It was 3 week last Tuesday since I done the blood test but nothing jet.....I feel like ages u know.... Hope all will end up fine....


----------



## mumily08

karen 81 have you spoke to anyone this week hun as i use to ring up and ask just to put my mind at rest you never know xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Thank you both I hope it all stays good for me fingers crossed intact everything I can cross crossed lol 

Karen don't worry or panic 3 weeks is not to bad I no to u it seems like a life time phone them in the morning and just ask for a update on them I'm sure there help u out and tell you all they can 

Xx


----------



## GemH

Wahoooo Stevie.. I wrote on that other site with Dolly to see how u both got on. Glad u got on so well.. 6 fertilised that's brilliant! I'm fine thanku Hun, got scan Tuesday if all is well start stimms that evening! 

Will u be going to blast? U must be happy  xxxx


----------



## karen81

hi mumily08.... I did not ring them this week... I sent an email last Friday and they reply with no news and they said they will contact me once result are back.... Do you think I should ring them up Or is look like I chase them so much What u reckon ladies


----------



## mumily08

i would ring them to put your mind at rest i have jenny she is brilliant i was always pesterimg her at the beging hun x


----------



## karen81

Morning!!! I'm no really sure I'm with coz very first email was with Haley but then I been email with Jenny.... When u were waiting how often u were ring them?? Did you been match in the same time


----------



## mumily08

i think i rang bout 3 times and email 1c i know how it feels lol they start trying to match u straight away they got my results bcak the week after that had nurse planing meeting 2hours after that meeting they rang to say i was matched huni xx


----------



## karen81

Ho mumily .... When u rang them did u talk with nurse Coz I tried to ring but was receptionist and she took my detail and she said she will email doctor Not sure why!!!! 😪😪😪


----------



## mumily08

they general email the docter give them your info and then they get back to you either nurse or dr ring you back hun or email you


----------



## mumily08

yay finally  got my injections soo happy but o my gosh how ovwhemling when looking at it all xxx


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies
Good news..... I finally get the email from Hayley ..... All blood test are back normal!!!!! Iuppyyyyuuy..... I'm going Tuesday for nurse appointment but still need to ring them on Monday for book counsellor appointment ( hopefully on the same day) and hubby speed analysis .....  
Do u know ladies what counsellor is Is doctor?? What we gonna discuss


----------



## mumily08

yay that really good huni congrats i had my counciler over the phone an e just discused how you feel about everything nurse plan meetin you go through all the forms they will send them to you through email if you can print them off and start fillin them out is a gd idea because you would be there for hours and make you feel like your doing something hun and as for hubbys test take no longer then 10mins hope that helps xx


----------



## GemH

Yayyy Karen, told ya u would have good news by end of the week  Bet your happy! I'm also down Crm Tuesday too.. We may pass each other without knowing. 

Mumily.. I haven't got my stimms yet I'll get them Tuesday.. Is that the injections u mean? Is there alot? And what do they come in a big box? Lol 101 questions haha xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Gem omg really u wait this is it now u watch how quick it goes from ur 1st injection lol ur soon be at my stage. Well they called today to tell me there all doing brill 2 have 8 cells 1 have 5 cells and the others are compact  so im really pleased xx

Karen finally u got them back im well pleased for u  exciting times a head xx

Mumily dont panic its nothing to worry about counsellor your talk about how u feel about it all just tell them how u feel and nurse planning make sure u got ur righting hand on for signing paper work haha xxx


----------



## karen81

yes ladies i`m so happy .... feel like something is moving now.... still waiting to be matched but hopefully is not gonna take much.....
Gem .....yes i`m going in crm tuesday....but i think my nurse is hayley .... she been in touch with me..... 
stevie so pleased for how the things are doing.....did they give you any estimate day for transfer.....


----------



## GemH

I no Stevie can't believe I'm at this stage.. Aww glad to hear your getting on well, and that them embies are keeping strong. Best of luck for egg transfer. I'll be a couple weeks behind you  

Karen I have Hayley too  Good luck for Tuesday.. 

I'm off to have acupuncture today, never had it before but thought its worth a try xx


----------



## mumily08

gem h yes there the injections depends what they put you on im on merional which you have to mix yourself looks complicated but 1c explained seems really easy and also certriode which that comes in a box they put it all in a bag not started them yet jus waiting period to start wish it would hurry up gd luck ladies b nice to keep updated xx


----------



## GemH

They said I'll be on the merional.. Hoping your period arrives soon so you can start injecting! Xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hey ladies how are we all? Thanks for the good lucks and everything today just thought id give u a little update that im now on board the 2ww its going to drag, be the longest 2 weeks of my life lol but fingers crossed for the outcome, how we all doing xx


----------



## karen81

hi stevie..... so did you had transfer already....all the best....


----------



## GemH

That's lovely Stevie..congrats on being pupo! I hope the 2ww doesn't drag on too much and that your embie is a sticky one  

I'm looking forward to scan tomorrow and cracking on with these stimms lol. Hope everyone else are well xx


----------



## mumily08

congrats n gd luck stevie i should be starting my injections 2morrow xxx


----------



## GemH

Ooh mumily so we could be starting them the same day  xx


----------



## Katya1982

Hi girls,
Sorry I haven't been in here lately. I've been super ill and swallowing pills like crazy   
I've finished my tablets and am due my AF any time this week. 
Stevieee, all the best, hun, fingers crossed for you!  
Gem and Karen, enjoy your appointments tomorrow, you're both one step forward since I last read on here. 
Mumily - injections - how exciting. I will probably start them as well at some of these days this week. 
xxxx


----------



## GemH

Aww Katya, I hope u feel better soon..that's last thing u need when going through all of this. Hope your af turns up soon so u can get on with the stimms too.. Me u and mumily r all so close together.

Xx


----------



## mumily08

katya hope you feel better soon hun well spoke to crm 2day i start my injections 2nyt and bk to london friday for another scan oh my gosh all so close now gd luck 2mos huni i hope all goes well let me know and il let you know how injections go xxxx


----------



## GemH

Ahh mumily good luck with injection tonight  yeah def let me know.. Hope it goes well.. I will keep u updated with if I start tomorrow! xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Hi all yes I had transfer went well I had it on Sunday I'm already pulling my hair out wanting to test lol   that it will be the happy ending for me and my family, when I got to clinic they came to give me a update and told me that they didn't want to put two back as if u can remember I had 14 eggs I had 7 the other lady had 7, 6 made fertilisation and carried on doing really well they foned day 3 and told me that there still doing very well and will be a 5 day transfer, so Sunday morning at et they said that 4 was very good blastocyst the other two was nearly blastocyst but in the end I signed a form and on board was my embies  so yes to beautiful blastocyst I'm now pupo with twins just hope all goes well.


Aww so ur all on ur injections now omg girls it flys from there ur soon be we're I am haha x

How are u all feeling xx


----------



## mumily08

Omg hun that is amazing I bet u carnt wait fingers crossed for u huni I started my injections last nyt my belly feels so tender and I don't feel great 2day is this normal xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Thanks Hun   aww yes it's normal how did u feel doing your first injection? It's mad when you first inject your self isn't it Hun I have never been scared of needles but that made me a bit funny about doing it haha it's the not knowing. So what drugs are u on? U think ur belly is tender now it only get worse   but its all worth it Hun xx


----------



## mumily08

Omg really don't say that I'm so scared of needles me n hubby both freaked rite out but in the end I was ok putin it in its was painful wen the drugs went in tho I'm on merional atm n I did it my left side of belly n its been tender n sore n feels so strange since xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Your get used to it Hun believe me I actually miss it lol being on 2ww is so much worse lol xx


----------



## mumily08

Yh 2ww is guna be very hard av to find lots to do let me no how it goes xxx


----------



## mumily08

*ny news on gem h xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

It's already driving  me mad  not not heard yet  shell be on in a later with her update x


----------



## GemH

Hiya girls I'm here  Everything went well today, scan showed no cysts and lining nice and thin. Been given my sharps box and all the needles and drugs..merional I'm on aswell.. They had to wait to hear if my recipient is all ready too and I got a call after I left the clinic to say that they are waiting for her blood test to come back which should be tomorrow and ill start injecting tomorrow night... Soooo I'll not be too far behind u mumily  excited.

Glad to see everything's going well Steve.. So u signed to have 2 blasto's? Wow I hope they are sticky 1s Hun.. When's your test date? Good luck xxx


----------



## mumily08

O wow that's brill gem we litterally days behind each other so glad all went well huni ooo so xcitin just waitin for my hubby to get back to do my next 1 xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I know only afew days apart.. We could even end up being bump buddies as well  hehe. It is exciting. Good luck with your injection tonight. Xx


----------



## mumily08

Yeah we cud be thank u huni let us know if u start 2mos xxxx


----------



## karen81

Good morning ladies!!! Yesterday been a busy day for me so no time to post. Appointment with nurse went well..... I had my planning treatment form but still need to wait to be match .... Hayley is very positive she said shouldn't take so much but anyway can be a max waiting time of 3 months😝😝. How you ladies doing?? 
Stevie all the best for you
Gem and mumily .... Good luck with your treatment!!! 

We also had hubby test done yesterday.... Waiting for result and see if we need Icsi or not!!!

Have nice day everyone ....💗💗


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen great news.. I'm sure your have a match in no time. What time were you down there? I was there about 11.30ish. Did they tell you which protocol you'd be on? Fingers crossed for a match soon xx


----------



## karen81

I had my appointment at 12:30....I'm on short protocol with centroide or something like that ( I don't have the paper with me now).... They give box of pill to take when they will tell me.... Wich protocol are you?? Really hope the waiting time will be not long ..... Big kiss!!!


----------



## GemH

I could of passed u in the clinic and not knew it  I'm on long protocol. Mostly every1 I've spoke to are on the short one, seems more popular lol. Good luck hun and keep us updated xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Ohhh, I'm still wating for stupid AF to come. They said 2-5 days after i finish the pills and today is the 5th day. This is the first time i'm actually waiting for it and it's not there. Totally unreliable this AF, I tell you. Anyway CRM said ready or not - friday the latest in for a scan. 
Have you ever thought what the recipient is going through at this very moment? I've heard from a lady on here that she's been told she has to wait 6 months for a donor to match her. I think it's all happening very quick for donors and a bit slower for recipients and they want their precious joy bundles not an inch less than we do.


----------



## GemH

Katya it's always the way isn't it.. When u don't want to see af she shows her ugly head and when u want af to come its nowhere to be seen. Lets hope it arrives soon. So even if you've not had a bleed on by Friday u have got to go in for scan? I hope af arrives soon xxx
Yeah I'm always thinking about my recipient.. I wonder what she's having to do while I'm stimming etc. I know there seems to be a longer wait for the recipients. Must be alot on the list. Like you say they want this as much as we do. Xx


----------



## karen81

Yesterday I spoke with Hayley about donor and recipient and she said currently they got more recipient than donor and their waiting list is about 6 month..... As donor she said I should be mached in max 3 month but she reckon it will be earlier ..... It depends if somebody want me 😪😪.... Because recipient as to said yes....so i start to over thinking as usuall..... And said may be they don't gonna like my profile I not English ..... Still European race but u never know may be recipient is very fussy..... Will see ladies I just hope the time is not so long ... 
Have nice day everyone .....😉😉


----------



## Katya1982

Ohh Karen, don't worry about not being English. I'm not English as well. I don't think this matters at all. I think recipients care more for the physical features such as height, hair and eye colours. They may also be interested in what your hobbies are and if you have any degrees. Some clinics even offer matching based on blood type, CMV positive or negative but that's something we'll never know if CRM offer it or not. Don't think about it too much. Many ladies even go to Spain for donors. And Spanish genes are very different to English.


----------



## GemH

Karen you be fine huni xxx

Had email from Jenny I start stimms tonight. Back Monday for scan. Yay xx


----------



## Katya1982

Gem  So exciting! Keep it up, girl


----------



## GemH

Thanks hun.. Hope af arrives for u soon   xxx


----------



## mumily08

hey everyone hope you all ok great new gem good luck 2nyt ur 2days behind me   iv found my belly feels so werid feels like 
:a pinball machine
:i wanted to cry earlier
:began to feel sick 
all this and only day 3 lol .
katyla hope af begins soon alway the way i wanted mine so bad i started to goggle ways to bring it on and i found ne thing myt be worth a try from where your ankle is 4 fngers u there a pressure area hold it in and release several times ment to bring it on .
i always think wen i go to london i always sit there lookin at ppl thinkin i wonder if thats my reciptent or if they are egg donating its so strange lol....
i also think is it anyone on here who im talkin to and not knowing ...
i go for scan again friday starting to panic hoping everything is going ok 
can i ask you all on the form did you say wheather you wanted one or two embroides ut back in i asked for two but they said they would probly not as my age but i really want to  look forward to your replys think this page is getin me through this emtional time xxxx


----------



## karen81

.... Hi mumily.... I asked for one embrio .... Is one thing of thing I was nearly ask you as well!! Also ladies are you gonna freeze if are good embrio?? How much cost the treatment for freeze embrio transfer


----------



## GemH

Hey mumily.. Thanku. I know 2 days behind u  I was gonna ask u how are u feeling on it and was there any side effects.. I'm on Merional 150 units. What r u on?

On my forms I ticked 2 embryos if I have day 3 transfer but if I get to blasto I'd just have 1 as their top quality and they were ok with that. How old r u? I'm 25 and they said they wouldn't want to put back 2 blasto's.. If I could then I reckon I would but my other half wouldn't let me haha his worried about having 2 back on a 3 day transfer lol. Just gonna go with the flow and see how many we get 1st.

I know what u mean, if I didn't have this site I'd be lonely xxxx


----------



## mumily08

hiya no im not guna freeze them i think its so much a year not competetly sure got price list if u want me to look hun .....

hey gem im on the exact same hun merional 150units and start cetrotide 0.25mg  with the merional 2mos im 22 gem so they said i could put don two but on the day they could advise against it dunno y but i want put 2 back hubz fine with it lol  how long are you on the injections bcoz doesnt all go on how the scans look i keep think they could be takin my eggs out nxt week never know as they told me could be 14days could be more could be less 

as i say iv had a few side effects nausea belly feeling rather stange hot feein where iv injected where are you going to inject i did left side of belly right last nyt n myt do middle 2nyt its seems really daughtin wen mixing it everytime i think iv done it wrong makes you panic lol but im glad we all got each other xxx


----------



## GemH

I'm not freezing any either.

Ohh so we are on the same  They might let u have two when the time comes round, ur only 3 years younger than me. Hopefully they will allow u. 

I'm not sure how long I'm on injections for, they said they booked me in for EC 20th Feb but that could change depending on how I respond. Most ladies I've read are on them for about 10 days. I've not seen many people who have used merional though. Have they gave u a date for EC?

Doing 1st 1 now in right side of belly.. Wernt keen on doing it in my thigh.. Is your belly sore? xxx


----------



## karen81

Gemm I was yesterday in the clinic at about 11:30 coz was waiting for hubby analysis so prob meet each other but we did not knew it!!!!


----------



## mumily08

wats ec hun yh m hopin so hun its not sore more tender huni oooo gd luck no i dnt wana do thigh fink it will be more painfull lol i may google c how long ppl on merional do it xxx


----------



## GemH

EC is egg collection sorry I should of wrote it, they gave me a date but said it can change. Yeah I thought the thigh would hurt more lol.

Karen we may well of done and never knew  xxx


----------



## mumily08

Lol sorry shud of known that lol erm no they didn't give me one hun ooo I'll av to ask friday xxx


----------



## GemH

Haha.. Yeah ask Friday.. I reckon they will give u a rough date Friday anyway. They told me its likely to change but least now I have a date that I know it could be around. Yours will prob be afew days before mine xxx


----------



## mumily08

O yh I did they told me around the 18th but I googled most ppl on merional only av 10days which means mine ec will be next wednesday but spoke depends how scan goes hun xxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah so 2 days before mine.. That means if ur on it 10 days your be having egg collection next week sometime eeeeekkk how exciting. Let me no how u get on Friday, hope u got lots of follicles growing xxxx


----------



## mumily08

I no huni I keep think in a months time will find out if we preggers carnt wait I will do huni let me no how u get on aswel n how u find injections huni xxxx


----------



## GemH

Inoooo ahhhh how exciting  Will do Hun xxxx


----------



## GemH

Katya...any sign of af? xxx


----------



## mumily08

Hey have u had any side effects gem x


----------



## Katya1982

No Gem, not yet. Had a call from Jenny last night. I am booked in for a scan on Friday. They want to give me the injections then so that if my period arrives over the weekend I can start with them. I honestly think i's something to do with my cold, I was really sick. Jenny sounded a bit concerned but she said they've worked with this before so "not to worry too much about it". I've always had regular periods so i hope this is just a one off. I just need some luck now.


----------



## Katya1982

I'm worried not to let the recipient down


----------



## GemH

Mumily - no side effects yet.. I'm still having hot flushes but that's from my down reg injection I had lol. Nothing yet with stimms... Have u started to feel anything around your overies yet? 

Aww Katya... U won't let your recipient down.. We'll all have our fingers crossed she arrives soon for u.. Xxxx


----------



## karen81

Morning ladies!!! Not worry katya I'm sure they know how to deal with that and they don't want leave your recipient down so they will find a way.... And hopefully af will arrive soon!!!!.....


----------



## mumily08

hey gem im still getin twinges in my belly and very bad headaches hun they are feelin very swollen hun and tender is it normal im having a day of rest 2day as startin the 2nd injc 2nyt .....
katyla im there 2mos for a scan at 11 i wouldnt worry mine were always reguarl and soon as london wanted dates they never came on time you wont let reciptent down ....
karen how things going with you hun....

xxxxx


----------



## GemH

Aww bless ya, just think they are making some lovely eggs inside there  Im trying to drink more water...and hoping I don't get too many side effects but its all for a good cause.

Hey Karen hope your ok xx


----------



## karen81

Ladies I had email from Haley this morning about hubby semen analysis and she did not tell me the result she only told me doctor sent me a letter with info..... What u reckon it means we will need Icsi??...  Also I asked her if they offer ( sounds bad) me to recipient but she did want to answer this question she just said ... Will contact you once we Match u... Bla bla bla.... I understood she not want to answer at the question....


----------



## karen81

I'm ok ladies so far.... Waiting time is horrible but no choice...I remember Haley told me they meet once a week for decide and go on for match... But dunno which day of week they do this meeting between them....


----------



## mumily08

hey karen im not sure why she told yu then said she could not tell you starnge when my hubby had his they said we wouldnt get a copy unles wepay  then he got a letter to say all was ok so dont worry hun i never herd about meeting so hopfuly you wont be waitin to long hun   xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Karen, we were exchanging emails with CRM and i mentioned in one of them that I'm waiting on the results for partner from the semen analysis in the post. They said that if they're ok not to expect anything, they will only send a letter if there is a problem. So i guess they will say if there is something wrong and what it is in the letter. It doesn't mean ICSI automatically, may be they will suggest some pills for him. You never know.


----------



## GemH

I can't help with semen test.. My other half didn't have it as he had it a couple months earlier and we knew we needed icsi so weren't no need for another. I'm sure there's nothing to worry about. Xx


----------



## karen81

I think they change every time lol.... When we been to appointment they says I should get result from lab on the same day.... Now she came up doctor will write me... How annoying is that!!! I dunno why with me everything seems to be so unclear... You ladies waited no more a week for match, right?? So I may thing why I should get long?? I'm not mixed race.... I'm European  ....so should not be so difficult to accept me....😳😳.... 
Sorry ladies if I mooning so much .... But here is the place where I can say everything coz I know you been in the same boot!!! Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies I'm off to london for scan prayin lots of folicles does any1 know wen u get the defo egg collection date  Xxx


----------



## GemH

Hey mumily.. Good luck hun, let us know how u get on later..I've got mine Monday. I'm not sure about when they'll give you a defo date for egg collection, I reckon after last follicle scan? I don't know. Either way it's not gonna be far away ahhhh how exciting xx

I felt rough last night after jab, pounding headache, sore throat and fell asleep at 8 and slept through my alarm this morn oops..   Gonna make sure I drink lots and lots of water today xxxx

Hope everyone else are ok xxxx


----------



## mumily08

I'll try find out 2day lol I no I'm so xcited and scaredf at same time lol thank you xxx o bles ya its dreadful I don't think they get any better I started cetrodie last night and that is horrible you get a little bump and it itches and hurts but so worth has ur belly started to feel strange yet hun xxxx


----------



## GemH

I know that feeling.. Excited, worried and scared all mixed into 1 lol.. Still can't believe I've started, doesn't feel real! I haven't got to do the other injection, I had a look at it and it stops ur LH serge so u dont ovulate, I'm worried I'll ovulate now lol... But im sure the prostap injection I took will prevent that..I hope.. Haha all worry.

No  still not feeling no different yet.. Just the headaches so far.. Belly feels ok.

What times ur appointment hun? Xxx


----------



## mumily08

O bles ya yh so just think could be having your eggs collected very soon mabey b4 me hun my appoinment 11 walkin along now more nervous lol my belly felt werid the strongest on the 3rd day hun so give it time is this your 1st ivf xxx


----------



## GemH

Or we could have it same day eeek  

Good luck for 11.. Hope all goes well.

Yeah my 1st ivf, is this your 1st ivf cycle? Xxx


----------



## mumily08

Thanx hun yh we could imigine that all doesn't feel real feel like I'm dreamin never thought this would happen yh 1st ivf xx


----------



## Katya1982

Hey girls,
I'm just back from the clinic. The doctor said my period should come very soon. They've given me the injections - merional and cetrotide. So on day 2 I start. Oh please, period, come soon !!!  
I always like how once you enter the clinic you're like in a different world. It's so quiet and everyone is really nice to you. 
Mumily, let us know how the appointment go!
xxxx


----------



## GemH

Great news about u getting all the injections... Lets just hope period arrives soon   xxxx


----------



## mumily08

That really good news katya hope af comes soon had scan see some folicles but my womb line very thin so had a blood test and waitin for them to get back to me 2nyt and have up the dose on merional 2 225 now have a scan again on monday don't have a time yet tho xxxx


----------



## Katya1982

My starting dosage on merional is 225  Weird....i'll google to see what this means.


----------



## GemH

Glad it went well.. Hope the blood test comes back ok.. Xxx


----------



## GemH

Forgot to ask what is the blood test for if they already made your dose higher? Do u no? Hope u get call back soon....xx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Well well ladies iv missed soon much,how are we all? 

Word of advice don't inject tops of legs lol it bruised me so I stayed on tummy! 
Cetrotide does give u a lump and very itchy I agree lol.

When my oh had his sperm test we was told we would no the same day but we didn't when I phoned they said I would receive a letter everything was fine thou we always think the worse because we have had so many set backs 

Mumily congrats on follies growin exciting  
Katya fingers crossed Hun u soon af x
Gem I actually thought I was going to have my scan and be told I had ovulated already I think on are first ivf cycle its so tense so much to take in don't worry thou I'm sure you won't lol  when's your scan? Xx
I
I see you was talking about embryos being put back I'm 25 from the start me and my oh both said we want 2, they tried telling us the risks but we knew what we wanted so on transfer we was all set and they then told us because the quality of are embryos we wouldn't be able to it was a 5dt we had 4 blasts and two would make it to blast the following day, but I said I prayed for good embryos and nothing less so I new I still wanted two, so girls u can have two put back you just have to sign a form on the day xxx


----------



## GemH

Hiya Stevie.. How are u feeling? When is your test day? Bet it feels ages away... I hope u get ur bfp  

My 1st follicle scan is Monday...then I'm not sure how many more times il need to go in until egg collection . How many scans did u have? And I know it's all worry..lol xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Yes it does feel so far away Hun  it's next fri I had a scan every other day are you excited? 
2ww is by far the most stressful lol xx


----------



## GemH

Ahh bless ya.. Must feel like its dragging.. I've been impatient through all of this so the 2ww is gonna kill me lol. Make sure you update us, I'll be thinking of ya 

Yeah I'm really excited lol, just hope everything looks ok.. Xxx


----------



## mumily08

I had blood test to check eastregon levels but they have rang back and got to have 225mg on merional and have to have scan monday again so you can defo put two back I really want to I've already signed one form sayin I wanted two put back 1st time is scary as u don't np wat to expect so many questions and I'm set to have eggs collected 18th I asked her 2day xxxxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

It does deffo drag  but fingers crossed all worth the wait. 
Mumily u can have two hunny i singed the form u would of already signed but then i had to sign again on the day as they was top quality blasts so dont worry what i will say is stay strong minded and when they tell u that they would wNt to tell them that there is risks to everything in life its what you planned at the start cuz other wise there talk you out of it xx


----------



## mumily08

Yeh that's wat I think there risks to everythin and I want 2 that y I put it against the nurse wishes lol how r u doin huni xxx


----------



## stevie_lloyd

If its what you want be strong and tell them  what doctor do u see? 
Im ok thanku hunny headache just gone  think i just want to curl up and sleep till next fri haha 
Wbu how are u hun xx


----------



## mumily08

I will do thank u hun o bles ya yh I bet u do were u on certoide I jus did it n fluid came bk out n it won't stop bleedin is this normal xxx


----------



## GemH

I just did my merional and I notice its sometimes hard to push in when pushing the syringe to push liquid in and also after its done and I withdraw it I notice there's always a couple little drops in the end of syringe, do/did any of u have that? xxxx mumily looks like we both had trouble with injection tonight lol


----------



## stevie_lloyd

Mumily yes hun its normal i had the same have u got a red itchy lump from it?? Thats normal to xx

Gem yes that happened to me to hun dnt panic xx


----------



## GemH

Phew I thought have I been doing it wrong lol.. Thank you hun. Sometimes it just feels hard pushing the liquid in xxx


----------



## mumily08

O thank god I was so shocked as it didn't do it day b4 I had the red lump day b4 tho aswelo bles ya. Gem I don't push the syringe down to do liquid hubby does it I hold my belly n piece the skin xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning ladies  It's all worry isn't it mumily lol. I don't like doing my own but sometimes my other half isn't around at the same time everyday so I have to do it myself.. And I still shake as I'm doing it ha ha.

Hope your all ok... Another day closer to getting our bfp's. Are you back down clinic Monday mumily? Keep us updated, I'll let u know how I get on too.

Karen I hope your alright..and not finding the wait too hard xx Katya hope af appears soon... 

Xxxx


----------



## mumily08

I hope so hun carnt seem to get my mind away from it keep thinkin lots of diff questions n worries lol yh I no wat u mean must be hard doin it urself iv got to do mine at work 2day so will have the gals help me lol xxx


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies .... Just received the letter about hubby test.... Everything looks normal so prob we don't need icsi but obviously it depends on the day of collection how it looks like but we should be fine !!! Now just waiting for this match coming soon..... Have nice day everyone!!!!


----------



## mumily08

That's really good news hun won't be long now xxx


----------



## GemH

Great news Karen.. Xx

Hope everyone's ok today? Been suffering with head aches this weekend.. Trying to drink my 2litres a day but always in the loo every half hour haha. Hope u all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## mumily08

O bles you hun I've been feelin very irritated and uncomfortble wen r back up london xx


----------



## GemH

Have ya..poor u  I don't really feel any different yet except for headaches.

I'm back down London tomorrow afternoon. What about u hun? Xxx


----------



## mumily08

Yh I'm back down there 2morro aswel 11.30 hope it good news xxx


----------



## GemH

Mines at 3.. Make sure u update us tomorrow after your appointment.. I'll pop on and let u know how I get on too xxx


----------



## mumily08

Yeh I wil do huni yh let me know how u get on xxx


----------



## karen81

good luck ladies for tomorrow.....


----------



## GemH

Thank you Karen xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Hi girls!
Enjoy your appointments today and best of luck for good folicles!
Still no AF for me, I'm getting really worried now....


----------



## karen81

morning ladies!!
katya did you ring the nurse??.....they may know what going on with your AF....


----------



## Katya1982

I was at CRM on Fri, the doctor saw me and said period should come very soon. I thought it will be during the weekend but no sign of it yet.


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies jus got to clinic waitin now very nervous katya I would ring and see what they advise with af hun I'm sure it will come thank u karen hope u get ur call this week n matched n hope all gd later gem xxxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Katya.. That's strange af hasn't turnt up, if doctor said it was gonna arrive soon surely it shouldn't be too long.. It must be really frustrating for u  Im not sure what can help to bring it on.. Hope it comes soon xxx

Hope u get on ok mumily xxxx


----------



## ggems1

Hi Ladies

I have just started my treatment for egg sharing too its day 6 of injection myself due for my first scan on the 20th Feb.

Just wondering if anyone had any trouble knowing what to write in their green forms as i am struggle 

Also any advise or information you have on what to expect.

Many Thanks ggems1


----------



## karen81

mumily how was your scan??.... ladies do you think can i email them about my matching or just wait??.....at last i would like to know if i been offered to recipient and they waiting for answer or recipient did not like my profile so i will go with an other recipient.... you know i would like to know what going on.....what you reckon ladies??...can i chase them or better just wait


----------



## karen81

Hi ggems1
welcome but sorry i cannot help you at all...... i`m still waiting for be matched.... struggling so much....  ....so i don`t know nothing about green form or other   .
Can i ask you how long did you match took??....all the ladies in here they been match very quick no more then a week or so....


welcome again !!!


----------



## ggems1

Hi Karen81

I am with the herts and essex fertility centre so may be slightly different but only took a couple of weeks for a match after test results came back ok. Hope you get a match soon   x


----------



## karen81

thanks hunny
i thought you were on CRM as well!!!
good luck with you treatment....


----------



## ggems1

No i just couldn't see any threads for my clinic but assumed everywhere would work similar. 

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## karen81

Yea more or less i reckon all the clinics works similar...
may be the ladies over here can help you..... they so nice...so helpful  have this threads!!!


----------



## GemH

Hi ggems1, hope u are getting on well with your treatment  Do u mean the green form goodwill message? I can't remember what exactly was on the forms.. I did them on my nurse appointment. Xx

Karen, give them an email. I would hun, i did whenever I felt like I needed to know something.. Just ask if they have any news at all xxx


----------



## ggems1

Hi GemH
yes the goodwill message did you write one? 
Its really strange when i tried to register this morning i tries gemh as a user name 
x


----------



## GemH

Haha did you really? How strange is that, great name that's why  hehe. Yes hun I did do 1, I just wrote about my reasons for donating my eggs to their mum. I also wrote about how I was happy to help someone else as well as myself of achieving their dream of a family. I said I knew that he/she would be very loved and looked after. 
Hope that helps u a little xxxx


----------



## ggems1

It is a very good name hehe   

That does help alot thank you.

How far along are you?
xxx


----------



## GemH

Glad I could help a little 

I'm on day 6 of stimms. U said your on day 6, is that stimms? Or down reg? Xxx


----------



## karen81

Gem i just emailed hayley and ask her if is any news about it and if she can update me a bit what going on because waiting time are so stressful and a bit of communication between us it will helpful for me
she will probably reply as last time : "i will let you know once you are matched"..........but do you think i`m asking much?? just update me and let me know if currently i`m waiting for recipient answer or if i been refused so they try to match again or stuff like that....... is it asking to much?


----------



## ggems1

I dont understand the terms  

I started injecting the first medication on the 6th Feb but cant remember the name of it but know it starts with an S.

I have to go back on the 20th Feb.
xxx


----------



## GemH

Karen that sounds ok, and is fair.. U just want to know what is happening. Hope u get a response soon.

Don't worry it was all new to me too before this site  Are u on long or short protocol do u know? And have u got to wait until u have a period then that's when you are back for a scan on 20th? Xxx


----------



## ggems1

Im Not sure i took my last pill last night so should be due any day. xx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies went well thanku folicles growin womb line thick now yay they keepin my dose up and gota go bk again thirsday hopfully be either mon or tues egg collection feelin very tender n bloated 2day gem h how u doin hun let me know how ur scan go katya ring n ask to spk to sum1 bout af put ur mind at ease and karen ring and ask or email them and say u would like to know how its goin hun gems1 hiya not sure how other clinic works but assume its all along the same line what injections are u on hun on form jus put that u wana help sum1 in same position xx


----------



## GemH

On way back from clinic.. They doing same as what they done to u mumily, putting dose up to 225... Worried now that nothing might not grow  he said everything else looks good! but reading that yours went well today helps. I'm back again Thursday too lol.


----------



## Katya1982

Well done girls! Gem, I'm sure you'll be fine on the next scan. 
I got a call from Hayley, she asked me to call her first thing tom morning to say if AF has come or not. Also said not to worry too much about it...But i really don't know. I can't not worry as it's been more than a week since I stopped the tablets - it was 10 days ago. Oh well, i guess, we'll find out tomorrow what's going on. It's been a terrible week for me with PMS symptoms all the way and the feeling that AF is coming any minute.


----------



## mumily08

That's ok gem u be fine wen I went 2day ic ud c the differance myself on scan u b fine huni wat time u there on thursday I'm 4.30 which is a pain for me but I jus hope get defo date katya have they sed wat they will do if af does not turn up I'm sure it will hun xx


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies I got a question for you.... While I'm waiting can I have normal intercouse?? Did they tell us something about


----------



## mumily08

Far as I no karen course u can xx


----------



## GemH

Bless ya Katya.. I'm sure they must of had other people that have been in same position. I wonder wot they do, did she say? I really hope it arrives soon.

Mumily really? Cause I'm worrying lol, got to wait for call soon to tell me to take it. He said its normal for 1st scan but I still worry. I'm there at 3.30 so will just miss ya I reckon. Let me no again how u get on hun  xxxx


----------



## Katya1982

They haven't said what we'll do but I guess I'll know tomorrow if AF doesn't show up. 
I still find it weird that you two girls - mumily and Gem have been given lower dosage on Merional and I'm to take 225 from the beginning. Oh how i long for the injections at the moment. 
Karen, as far I know - no restrictions on the intercourses apart from when semen is needed.


----------



## GemH

I think the dose goes on your amh levels or something to do with your blood test, then they decide which dose. Xx


----------



## karen81

I get a ring from Hayley today .... No Mach for me jet... She said is not much she can tell me about it but as far I understood they waiting for recipient decision as she said is nothing she can speed up.... But now I'm thinking can recipient hold a donor for a long period?? I mean if they suggest a donor to recipient she got a time to decide  That a good question.....


----------



## mumily08

I don't no y with the doses I'm sure its normal let us katya wat happens I don't think they can hold u for lomg karen I'm sure ul know 1 day this week if they offetd u already huni jus think cud b very soon n u b avin ur injections xxx


----------



## GemH

What time did they call u mumily? I still haven't had phone call back yet   xxx


----------



## mumily08

They rang me about 6.15. Hun ring them hun xx


----------



## GemH

Just rung and it said they r closed. So I rung the number they left on answering machine and bloods ain't back yet and they will call soon as they back.. Thought its abit late xx


----------



## mumily08

Ooh that's strange hun bet ul get a call late 2nyt cux if u apt was at 3 my apt was 11 they took bloods bout 11.30ish n rang around 6.15 so takes a lil while to get them bk hun will b 2nyt huni xxx


----------



## GemH

Just had call.. Got to take the 225... I got little muddled up mixing it and it didn't look like as much water as before when was doing the 150... But all done fingers crossed now it kick start these follicles  Thanks for ur help hun xxx look forward to both of our updates Thursday. Egg collection for u soon wahoo xx


----------



## mumily08

Yh is werid hun u don't use both fluids did u huni u only use the 1 that's ok wat we here for I hope so I recon u be a few days after me hun I myt c u thurs as I always get there a lil early xxxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah only used 1 liquid..it didn't seem like much though lol. Yeah hopefully I won't be too far behind. We may see each other..look out for a short blondie that will be me haha xxx


----------



## mumily08

Yeh so xciting o carnt wait I will look out u wil reconize me coovered in tattoos and short hair ooo its very xciting and nerve recking now I think xxxxx


----------



## GemH

I'll keep an eye out for u.. I know.. Exciting and scary.. Just hoping my follicles grow. Did they count yours today? Xxx


----------



## mumily08

They were measurin them he didn't tell me how many tho I was lookin but was in bit of pain xxxx


----------



## GemH

Aw bless ya.. Have u been in more pain since they upped your dose? I'm still not feeling nothing which is worrying xx


----------



## mumily08

Had lot of discomfort in scan n yh abit feel more bloated since bein uped u myt not hun every1 myt b differant hun xxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah it maybe different for different people. Il see how I get on. Look forward to Thursday for us both.xxx


----------



## GemH

Morning girls.. Hardly slept.. Just keep worrying I'm not gonna produce any or enough eggs... After scan yesterday I just feel like its not gonna happen. Feel really down. Need to shift this mood and try think positive..
Hope every one else r ok today xxxxx


----------



## mumily08

I don't panic I worried a lil bit but u b fine honesatly it was the xact same for me n mine growin huni n even if they didn't (which I no wil) crm will no wat to do hun relax take a deep breath and think think in a month ur drteams will be comin true huni xxxx


----------



## GemH

Aw thanku hun.. I just need to relax.. I think I just need Thursday to get here so I can see if its working. How r u today? Xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Hiya ladies!
Gem, please relax hun. CRM have upped your dose - from 150 to 225, that's 50% more so I don't see why you won't produce enough folicles. 
The latest from me - no AF yet. Hayley asked me to do a pregnancy test to rule out that I'm pregnant and they'll wait for this week as well. She also said to have protected sex only. I am really frustrated I thought the doctor would have seen on Fri and have completely ruled that out for myself. I'm doing the test lunchtime so we'll see. 
xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Katya..that's true it's 50% more I didn't think of it like that. X

Good luck with the pregnancy test.. Must be frustrating for u.. If the test is negative I wonder if they can give u something to bring af on? Let us know how the test goes. Good luck hun xx


----------



## GemH

Any news Katya? Thinking of ya x


----------



## Katya1982

I got one cheap test from the pharmacy next to my office and it says BFP!!! I'm not so sure whether to believe it or not and am even more confused. I have clearblue at home so can't wait for 5 to go home and do it.


----------



## GemH

OMG congrats hun.. I hope the clear blue 1 shows positive too. All this time been waiting for af and u may possibly be preggers.. Ahh. Good luck later x


----------



## mumily08

Omg huni conrgats that's brill all that time lol o bles let us know how the clear blue 1 goes how xcitin how u feelin gem xxx


----------



## GemH

I know mumily can u believe it, all that time we have been waiting for her af and she is pregnant.. Great news xx

I'm feelin ok thanku.. This afternoon I've had like a heavy feeling in my belly.. Not sure if its the merional working, but it's higher up than I expected.. Feel a little bloated! How r u hun? Xxx


----------



## mumily08

I no mad hun gd news bles her o bles ya hun that's a sign its workin I think I'm ok just bloated and tender 2day want thursday to hurry up to get my date xx


----------



## GemH

U must feel tender as your taking 2 injections a night aint u? I'm only having to do the merional. I just feel like I've ate a big dinner and want to open my trousers button ha ha.. Hoping its a sign of it working. Will Thursday be your last scan then egg collection? Oooh exciting xxx


----------



## mumily08

I really hope so they wanted me to have scan wednesday and friday and I said it was too much I'm hopin so yh hoping monday for egg collection yh having 2 a night yh it does make u feel like that jus discomft hun not long now n we will be getin bfp xxxx


----------



## GemH

They wanted to scan u a couple more times then, I wonder when they will want me back after Thursday, cos we r a 2 and half hour drive away..hmm! Yeah let's hope we are getting them bfp's by the end of all this. Just want Thursdays here now lol xx


----------



## mumily08

Yeah well I live in chatham and have to catch train so its a nightmare bet u av to go bk mon or tues hun xxx


----------



## karen81

Hi ladies been busy day today..... Someone hit my car while it was parked .... A traffic officer saw it and wrote for me plate num but car is out of order ..... Garage said about 600 pound damage grrrrr... By the way....
Katya amazing news.... Cannot believe it.... Bless you!!!


----------



## karen81

The man hit my car just run away ... So it will be bad for us.... So upset.....


----------



## GemH

Yeah I thought will be Monday.. 

Aww Karen that's awful Hun, hope u manage to catch who done it. That's the last thing u need when going through treatment xxx


----------



## Carterg

Congratulations katya a bfp !!!!!!hope all is well and you both have a good healthy pregnancy.

Karen81 I hope the recipient makes a decision soon, they should know how long and stressful
The process is without them dragging their feetx

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Katya1982

Hi girls!
Thank you for the congrats. I am still in shock. The clear blue and two more tests showed BFP as well. 
I am both happy and sad. I feel so bad for the recipient lady, she must have been wating for me all this time and now... I really don't know how to proceed with this. 
I still have to confirm the BFP with a doctor. My GP booked me in for next Thursday and we'll go from there. Still can't say to anyone about it. 
Karen, can you not take make a small claim online towards the car with the certain registration plate?


----------



## karen81

Hi katya.... Congratulation again!!! So happy for u hunny!!! .... 
We done a claim at our insurance.... We got his num plate and make and model if the car.... Also the traffic officer told us he will be a witness .... But you know can take ages all this and by now we r without car.... Grrrrrr


----------



## karen81

Katya have u told this to Hayley?? What she said about it..... See how the life sometimes take decision for us....


----------



## Katya1982

Yes, i spoke to Hayley and she said she will speak to the doctor and call me back.


----------



## karen81

?? Speck with the doctor about what That's silly.... By the way you just need to be happy about your pregnancy that it!!!


----------



## karen81

Ladies can I ask you wich is your IBM


----------



## Katya1982

My BMI is 23.5. I don't think it's an issue if it's below 30.


----------



## karen81

Did Hayley ring you hunny?? ... What they think about it?? Ahhhh what a strange situation.... But good for you!!! Cannot take off a smile from my face thinking about you it is just amazing how the thing happen in the life!!!


----------



## Katya1982

She hasn't called back yet. I am happy as well, of course. It's just I can't stop feeling for that poor lady - recipient. She must be feeling really low just as I was feeling when I had to be rematched.


----------



## karen81

I know babe but is nothing you decided is just happen and is just a gift for you.... Bless you hunny!!!


----------



## karen81

Did you had a scan at crm last week on your appointment ?? How can be they did not see??


----------



## GemH

I was going to say I wonder how they didn't notice nothing on your scan u had last week... Maybe u weren't far enough.. I know it must be a weird feeling, over the moon for yourself and gutted for the recipient but im sure she will be rematched straight away an put to the top of the list. So please try not to feel too down ( easier said than done I know ) but enjoy ur bfp hun xxx


----------



## karen81

Yes gem was my same thought.... How they did not notice on last scan.... As you said .... May be too early.....


----------



## Katya1982

I had a scan on Fri and the doc said, AF should be in soon. Counting from my last period I'm 5 weeks and 2 days today so I've been 4 weeks and 5 days, may be too early for him to see.


----------



## GemH

Hmm yeah I reckon it was too early then.


----------



## karen81

Katya why not ask for a scan now I had first scan with my daughter at 5weeks and they saw something... U cannot see hart beat ( I saw it at 7w) but they can defiantly see the pregnancy!!!


----------



## karen81

I mean heart beat ..... I suggest you to go for scan if you over 5 weeks they definitely will see something!!!!


----------



## Katya1982

I have an appointment for next Thursday with my GP. I can't ask CRM for a scan, I don't think it's anything to do with them anymore.


----------



## karen81

Or may be u had late ovulation and you not 5 weeks What clearblue test was saying Is the one show the weeks


----------



## GemH

Good luck for next Thursday make sure u let us know. X


----------



## karen81

Yes u can ask for private scan and pay for that.... Gp cannot do much believe me... He can only refer you for a scan in the hospital but it will take weeks.... But is up to you hun .... Is how you feel....


----------



## karen81

Gp will do a urine test( as you done it) and eventually refer you for scan or blood test.... When I was pregnant often I went private as nhs provide you only two-tree scan in all the pregnancy


----------



## Katya1982

Yeah, i will probably arrange on for next week. Found one private near me for £75. I'd like to wait for CRM first to tell me what they think. 
Gem and mumily - best of luck tomorrow to both of you! I'm sure you both will have many nice and healthy folicles!
xxxx


----------



## karen81

Well done and good price!! .... Crm should contact u shortly I think and they will say what to do... They may want the drugs back.... Ahhhh ahhhh  
All the ladies for tomorrow .... Update how it goes!!!


----------



## Katya1982

Hayley just called me. They don't want the drugs back as they've left the clinic but I'll keep them safe in a cupboard cos you never know, I might need them later. They are rematching the recipient and hopefully they will find her someone else soon and I guess that's it.... I'll keep checking on you girls so please keep us updated!
I'm off to book a scan now. 

xxx


----------



## mumily08

Congrats katya hope all goes well. Any news yet Karen hum?? How u doing gem? I'm starting to get very nervous for 2morro but hope all goes ok xxxx


----------



## GemH

Hiya hun, I'm ok thanku.. Nervous about tomorrow too. Hope we both get to see lots of lovely follies.. How u feeling? Xx


----------



## mumily08

Yeh me. Too hub we shud do hun I may even get to c u lol I'm not bad still tender hoping that down to folies growing xxxx


----------



## GemH

Yeah we may bump into each other il make sure to keep my eye out for someone in there just before 4.30 if I'm still there  Aww bless ya, I'm not tender or nothing..that might change in a couple of days. It's started snowing here, hope it isn't too bad in morning xxx


----------



## mumily08

Yh defo hun o gosh hope not for u Yh u probably will hun I noticed my belly very purple lookin as well I'm guessing from the injections xxxx


----------



## GemH

I've got a big purple and greeny bruise where I hit a blood vessel..ouch lol. I reckon they will give you ur egg collection date and your trigger shot to take.. Think this time next week your have your embies back inside u and on your 2 week wait eeekkk xxxx


----------



## mumily08

Oh I really hope so huni don't think I can wait any longer huni how X citing same for u huni u only 2days after me I as well I'm have very tender breasts soon pain full xxxx


----------



## karen81

No news for me .... Really curious why my match is getting so long time  I was thinking may be my bmi is too high, is 27.5..... Dunno but try to find an answer why I'm not matched jet.... 😭😭
Good luck ladies with ur follicles tomorrow!!!


----------



## mumily08

O blessed ya huni its hard I no start questioning everything but u b ok hun I'm sure hard just waiting thank you I'm hoping lots of follicles xxxx


----------



## GemH

My bmi is about 28 so it's nothing to do with that hun.. I know it's hard but we are all here  

Right I'm off to bed, long journey tomorrow.. Speak to u girlies soon.. Will update u once I've had appointment.xx


----------



## karen81

Good morning ladies!!! I'm feeling so down today  .... Really need to understand why I don't get matched..... Try to find answer but I cannot..... Everyone been match so quick... What is wrong with me Feel so sad today!!!! .... Sorry ladies for my moan ....


----------



## mumily08

I huni we all have days like this it is hard huni ul be matched soon xx


----------



## Katya1982

Karen, hun, don't feel down, you will get matched soon enough. I've been told 1 month for matching and sometimes even 3 months. Can you imagine that recipients are told to wait 6 months for a match?


----------



## karen81

I know katya the said up to tree months but in the reality all of you ladies been match very quick not even couple of weeks so don't understand why is taking me so long??


----------



## Katya1982

Gem and mumily  Thinking of you both! I really hope you have many nice and quality folicles  Fingers crossed for you both! 
xxxx


----------



## GemH

I'm now sitting in clinic waiting... Nervous   Will let u know how I get on.. Then wait for mumily's update xxx thanks Katya xxx


----------



## GemH

Totally gutted... Been crying since I left the clinic! 3 follicles that are looking good and only 3 more little 1s that 'could' possibly grow over the next 4 days. Got to go back monday and will know for def whether I'll be going through with egg collection or abandon cycle. Absolutely gutted, keep crying


----------



## Katya1982

Oh hun, i'm so sorry, i really am. I actually don't know what to say but totally understand you.   I'll be praying for you


----------



## GemH

I know, just feel empty! Just hope these 4 days make them grow. Still will only be 3 eggs each! I'll see Monday. Just gonna be a long weekend of worrying  xxx


----------



## karen81

Ohh gem so sorry to hear that.... Hopefully the little one will grow up and you can egg share.... Even tree each is worth to try .... Really hope they will grow nicely ....


----------



## karen81

Any news about mumily ?? When she was off for appointment Finger crossed for you ladies....


----------



## Carterg

Hi all

Karen  81 I  sure you will get a match soon, don't think it's something  wrong with you im sure it's not 

GemH fingers crossed for you I hope they grow well


----------



## GemH

Thanku everyone.. Just a horrible feeling.. Really really praying they grow.. If I think back to Mondays scan I didn't have nothing and now there's 3, hopefully these other 3 grow in time.. Still not alot of eggs though! I don't know just feel like giving up now, proper down 

Haven't heard from mumily I hope she got on well xxx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies sorry not been on been hectic oh gem I'm so sorry hun o fingers crossed they grow pray in for u hun I had scan had 10-11 follicles and will be having egg collection Monday morning jus had few probe with hubby's bloods fingers crossed sort then 2mos how r u all feeling xxx


----------



## GemH

That's great news hun.. Do u know how many u had on Monday? Dr said if mine catch up then egg collection weds or Thursday.. Just don't now though. Hope all goes well for u xxxx


----------



## mumily08

I don't know how many Mon hun they seem to not like tell in me a lot hun in be praying for u huni xx


----------



## GemH

Well either way its great u got 10-11. Good luck for Monday Hun and thanks xxxxx


----------



## karen81

hi ladies how r u?..... 
gemm - darling how is your protein diet hope monday you will be fine....  
mumily- everything ok? have you sorted everything with hubby??
katya- how you feeling?? did you book your scan....how exiting.....

Any news about stevie_lloyd?/ she should be due for test now.....

have nice weekend ladies!!!


----------



## GemH

Hi Karen, how are you? My protein diet is going ok, getting sick of milk though.. Hot water bottle is glued to my belly. How r u doing?

I've heard from Stevie on another site we're on and she's ok..xxx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies how's it all go in everyone I'm starting to panic and worry now whether how many I got was good or not what's going to happen Monday I'm so nervous and scared now xx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies hope u don't mind me joining in - am not at crm tho- I met Stevie on another site and then I started coming on here no and then - I have been following ur thread for a while now and just wanted to say hi  
Am always doing egg share but with a diff clinic of course  have started my stims had my first scan yesterday I have 13 follicles but 5 are under 10mm and 2 very small so am back for another scan on Monday hoping the rest grow and catch up , I have been talking to them telling them to get a move on and everything lol - like u gem i have all so had the hot water bottle stuck to me lol out of the 13 I have there only really counting 4 of them  so I hope Monday shows a diff story , same with u too gem!


----------



## mumily08

O.bless u hun I always sit there rubing my belly iv just taken.ovitrelle that it now non more jabs very nervous right now thinking of u all what time u r scan Mon gem xxx


----------



## GemH

Welcome pcct.. Good luck for ur scan Monday... Hope u get on well.

Mumily EC will be fine, your wizz through it and come away producing loads of lovely eggs x

My scan is at 1.30 Monday.. Praying for a miracle xx


----------



## pcct

Thanks gem  my scan is at 12 am praying for a miracle too wishingnu tones of luck xxx


----------



## GemH

Thank u hun.. Let us know how u get on. I've been googling and trying to search for people that have had a change in there 2nd scan to their final.. I'm like a mad woman lol. Hoping since my last scan others have grown or at least the other 3 caught up.. Good luck for tomorrow and I'll look out for your update xxxx


----------



## mumily08

Good luck ladies I'm sure u r going to be fine let me no how u get on gem I'm there at 9.30 and will update u iv been Google ING a lot very nervous xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Hiya ladies, 
Gem - you go girl, I hope all this protein will make your folicles into blastocysts for Monday.  

Mumily - Fingers crossed for you, hun. I'll be checking for your update.

Pcct - welcome! Best of luck for your monday scan. It looks like Monday is a big day for everyone on this thread.

Karen - I hope you get the long awaited call this week hun  I've booked a scan for this week but actually thinking of moving it to the next one when I'll be 7w so there's a better chance of seeing something. I'll be devastated if I don't see anything now. 

Hugs and kisses to all of you, girls!
Monday is a big day, i hope for many good announcements on here tomorrow!
xxxxx


----------



## GemH

Thanku Katya.. Really appreciate it. I will let u know Monday how it goes. Yeah monday seems to be a big day for many of us.

Aw I'm so happy for u hun, I hope the scan goes well if u have it Thursday.. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## pcct

Thank you so much ladies  I have been googling every day as well and I have came across a few ladies that have had a big change in a few days- ivf is so unpredictable tho!! I hope the rest all grow and catch up I wouldn't mind if it was my own cycle but it's harder when u r doing egg share as we would love to be enough for both of us! good luck to everyone else for here appts tomorrow I shall up dates u all when I get back  xxx


----------



## Kelbert

Hi guys,

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread !
I am going to a free informal visit at crm London on Friday ...... Did anyone here go on this ? If so what can I expect ? What happens .... Etc 

Many thanks


----------



## karen81

hi everyone!!

Gem darling best of luck for today .....   !!!


katya so did you book for thursday at last.....update us ....so happy for you ...all the best...


stevie has done the test??... any good news


Kelbert welcome on bord..... i went strait away for appointment because i knew i want to do the egg sharing but i reckon informal visit they will talking you about the program and stuff like that ......it will be just a chat....are you thinking to join the programme


hope this weeks will bring me news ladies.... it been a while now


----------



## karen81

today are 18 days waiting for match   i spoke with hayley on friday ask if ther ie simething wrong why i not get match jet..... she said everything is perpect is just time wise....mostly depend on the time when i join the program how many donors or recipient are in the list  ...... mmmmmmmmm mmmmmm not sure if she told me averything.....mmmmmmmmm
Start to thinking may be i choose the wrong clinic for me ..... to long waiting time and i`m not good with waiting ....


----------



## Kelbert

Hi karen81,

Yes I am hoping to join the programme, I went for my amh check at a different hospital .... And all ok. But hoping to do it crm as it will cost half the amount.... How do clinics vary so much?


----------



## karen81

which cost you talking about??.... all the blood test at crm are free.... no charge for anything if you are in the programme .... you only will pay if you need icis nothing else


----------



## Katya1982

Kelbert, welcome! It's great you've decided to eggshare. Doing something nice for someone while you get help for yourself as well. I quite like CRM. I was very happy with the speed they matched me and after that re-matched me. They are very nice, affordable and make you feel special every time you go in there. 
Karen, hun, I have a good feeling for you this week. 
Gem, i'm constantly thinking of you and hoping you will be happier today than on Fri.   
Mumily, what happened with your scan? Is egg collection scheduled? 
I feel all of you so close that i'm really feeling for you. I'm quite emotional these days.
xxxx


----------



## Kelbert

Karen81 .... I need icsi and surgical sperm retrieval, crm offer this at a reduced cost, where as other clinics, it is full price, which works out very expensive! 

Katya1982 ... Thank you, I agree it is a really nice feeling, knowing that you can help others with their dream of a child! I hate to think of anyone feeling the desperation and longing that I feel.
I just hope it works out.


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies, unfortunately my egg sharing journey is over.. Not enough follicles to carry on and doctors reckon it would be a waste of time even if it was just for myself ( we asked if we could fund it and carry on just for ourselves ) I feel so so so guilty for my recipient but I hope she is matched again soon and get her dream. As for me I can't stop crying but have a follow up appointment next month to discuss doing our own cycle, with different drugs etc. but to be honest I don't know if I want to do it all again. 

I'll come on here to check how u are all getting on from time to time and I wish you all the very best and that u all get your deserved bfp's.

Love to u all x x x x


----------



## Carterg

Hello everyone,


Gem- So sorry to hear that   , I really hope that you have success in the future   


Pcct- Welcome to the forum.


Kelbert Welcome to the forum 


Grace


----------



## Katya1982

Hey Gem, don't let one fail stop you from your journey to bfp. It may not have worked this time but next time might be a positive result. Don't give up hun. I'm sure you re feeling bad for yourself and the recipient but that has nothing to do with your next try. 
Keep us updated hun. I'm sure you'll change your mind when all these extra hormones clear out of your system. 
xxxx


----------



## karen81

gem darling i`m so sorry to hear what happen to you .  ...but please don`t give up.....have a month of relax and than think about to have your own cycle and i`m sure they can help you in some way..   ....


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies how are u doing gem Omg huni blessed u huni stay strong be thinking of u xx xx xx I had egg collection this morning they collected 10eggs so it's 5 each for me and recept xxxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks girls. I've stopped crying now. Just have to try think positively though its hard. I'm thinking maybe we should try a clinic closer to home but then on the other hand crm now knows what doesn't work for me and could do something better. We'll just have to see.

Great result mumily. Hope they all fertilise for u xx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies how are u doing cm rang 2day 3 pit of the 5ferterlised over night xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Hey mumily, that's great news for you. When will the ET be?


----------



## karen81

wonderful mumily!!!....


----------



## mumily08

I'm not sure they will be ring Inn men again 2morro xxx


----------



## Katya1982

oh, great, fingers crossed for you hun  xxx


----------



## karen81

hi girls i`m sooo angry. i had chat with hayley and basically at end i find out is not any recipient that can be matched with me .....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr she said at the moment none as put down the physic characteristic you got. so basically they can find a match next week or in two month or they don`t now...... 
i`m so sad coz is not what they said at the beginning, they said should be easy to match.... but how can be easy if you have none..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mumily08

O no huni that not good what are they going to do hun xxx


----------



## karen81

i`m thinking to give up!! to many worries...


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

I haven't posted on this thread before, but I wanted to say *karen* I have just gone through the same thing at my clinic- told I would be matched quickly, given my protocol etc then told I don't have a match!!!

So, instead of waiting around, having all the blood tests in date I emailed a few clinics... It means I have to travel far but they say they will have no problems matching me at all  I have an appointment next week at one of the new clinics so fx'd they match me...

What I'm trying to say is don't give up- look at other clinics Hun, your blood results are in date for 3 months so email a few clinics even if you have to travel further that's what I'm doing 

Also, why can't they match you? My old clinic had no mixed race recipients waiting... Sucks they don't decide to tell you at the beginning right I was so angry!


----------



## karen81

hi hopingtoshare....i`m white....european .....dark brown hair and brown eyes ..... 5,11 tall ( may be not amazing).....but i think is not that complicated or really difficult to match.
so last appointment they give protocoll and everything and said should be easy to match ...... now nearly 3 weeks after i rang them(because i was thinking they was delaying becouse some recipient turned out) but i find out is not recipient match my characteristics.........
they said we can find someone next week ....or in 2 months or later ......how bad is this?

So sad ...... and my worry is if i¬m going to an other clinic start everything again..... about 4-5 weeks for bloods back etcccc....


----------



## GemH

Hey girls, mumily that's fantastic news your be pupo before you know it  

Karen hun I'm sorry to hear that  have they said there's no recipients waiting or no one that matches you? Maybe look around like hoping2eggshare recommended. Maybe you will be able to have your bloods and notes transferred though they prob will charge. Hope u have some luck soon.

Katya hope your scan goes well hun xxx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare

*Karen* exact same thing happened to me literally got my protocol etc too... 
You won't have to wait for bloods again if you had them done within last 3 months...
I called up, got my blood records printed off (£25 fee) and I've just got to take them to my new consultation at the new clinic Hun


----------



## Katya1982

Hiya girls,
Karen - it is a good idea to try a few clinics at least I think.
Mumily.... i can't wait to hear more good news from you
Gem - I had the scan today, saw heartbeat. It is amazing. But the doctor said that I should tell my GP that my uterus is bicornuate(heart shaped) and they will treat it as a high risk pregnancy. So now I have something else to worry about. What can I say... to have a baby is not an easy job. Hope you're feeling better. I wasn't aware I had this bicornuate uterus before and I had so many scans. I read this could be the reason to find it difficult to get pregnant.
xxxx


----------



## karen81

Hi gem they said is not one that match me jet ... They may find one in a week may be two months may be later grrrrr!.... As like I got particular  characteristic...  But I will ask for copies of my blood test even I'm not sure they will give me without paying....


----------



## Carterg

Congratulations mumilly!!!!   fingers crossed for the 2ww


Karen81 I know it must be difficult for you, try and keep your chin up, look at other clinics in multi-cultural  areas and you will have a good chance of more matches.


----------



## muusa

Karen81 - I understand that it is difficult to wait but they did say to you in the beginning it could be up to 3 months, it is a bit harsh on them to now get angry with them if they haven't found a recipient in 3 weeks...  Why don't you think the time frame will be 3 months and then it's much easier, you don't have to count each day... Also, since you're Italian, you might have a Mediterranean colouring (as in not very fair and not easily sunburnt) and maybe it's not what most recipients are like but sooner or later there will be one whose colouring is exactly like yours and then you'll be the first one in line. I think that's what they mean by easily matched (they didn't say, after all, quickly matched...) What I want to say, it's a bit a matter of chance as well. Take care!


----------



## karen81

Muusa my color skin is white and believe me not different to British race color. I think they should tell since beginning they have none with my characteristic .... If I knew it from beginning my mind were in rest and not feeling like that.


----------



## karen81

And by the way they said at beginning up tree month for all the process not just for find me a match...... And if they don't have one can be even 6 month or year who knows?


----------



## muusa

karen81 said:


> And by the way they said at beginning up tree month for all the process not just for find me a match......


Well, it's only been 1,5 months, so they have another 1,5 months. All I am saying, you seem to be so upset about this and it really has not been that long. It's just not good for your nerves... and if it's not good for your nerves, it's not good for your body in general. Why don't you take this time to prepare your body nicely for the treatment by already eating well, exercising, meditating if that's what is needed and I am sure they will find a recipient within the 3 month period. Or if it will make you feel better, indeed, set up an appointment with another clinic. In the end, it's really important to try to be zen, the treatment itself is already hard enough.

But ok, I will stay out of your thread now. Good luck to everybody and thanks on behalf of all recipients!


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies Karen I no its hard but there still a little while yet to wait I no its hard n not Wat u wanted to hear but don't give up u cud get a phone call Monday satin they have a match u never know don't close the door on it just yet tha k u for all u r reply a as well London rang again 2day 2 have split 4-5 cells and good quality and the other 1 4cells of average quality they said they will ring again 2morro to let me know how they go I feel as if I'm dreaming xxxx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies how are u all doing I have et 2morro get in nervous wanted to see how u all feeling xxx


----------



## GemH

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## mumily08

Thank u huni have u made a decision Wat u gun a do hun xxx


----------



## Kelbert

Hi all xxx 

I have just been to the free visit at crm ..... Filled out the form to become an egg sharer .... I had to mark the family history for rheumatoid arthritis .... As my mother has it! Will this stop me in my tracks? Feel quite worried now! Was not expecting this to come up!

Can anybody help?


----------



## mumily08

Hi hun welcome I'm not completely sure what did they say when u were there as the generally tell u there if they have concerns x


----------



## karen81

hi kelbert!! not sure about it but i reckon is only going to your files and they will tell to the potential recipient.....they will do all sort of check on you including chromosomal check so if something wrong they will tell you. good luck!!!

mumily all the best with your transfer..... how many you gonna put back??

I possibly find a recipient (pride angel) but she as to be registered with crm first so is gonna take about 7 weeks or so...... SO she thinking to move as in some other clinic but not sure if i can have all my file  ...... what you reckon girls??


----------



## mumily08

Hi Karen thank u had et this morning was a amazing experience I had one put bk as of age now the wait is on xx


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun congrats being pupo  good luck xxx


----------



## mumily08

Thank u hun how are u doing xx


----------



## pcct

Am doing good thanks I have my et on tue xx


----------



## GemH

Congrats mumily on being pupo.. I hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much. Hopefully your little blasto is snuggling right in  

Pcct good luck for Tuesday hun.

Karen - ring and ask the clinic about transferring files and what they'd charge. 

Im gonna have 1 more cycle at crm, funding it ourselfs so get to keep all eggs means I didn't have enough this time to egg share and hopefully I'll have more luck. Appointment in March so hoping to start April time  Not feeling as down as I was last week.. Got to be hopeful and looking forward to the next couple of months.

Xxx


----------



## mumily08

A we thank u hun o that's good news huni I will keep checking on u c how u doing I'm already hatin the 2ww wanna test early dunno Wat to do xx


----------



## GemH

Yeah I'll let u know how I get on, hopefully different drugs and protocol and I'll respond better.

Ooh I bet it's horrible waiting... When are u due to test? Xx


----------



## mumily08

Due to test 7th March huni xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## pcct

Hey thanks gem  that's great to hear your feeling bit better now and will be starting ur next cycle soon


----------



## GemH

Just in time for Mother's Day  I'll keep checking up to see how u get on xxx


----------



## pcct

Good luck for ur test day  my test day is on mothers day!


----------



## mumily08

Aww good luck huni how nice xx


----------



## Katya1982

Hiya ladies,
Great news mumily, I hope the 2WW passes quicker for you. Fingers crossed xxx
Karen, have you asked CRM if they will give you your file? Could they not speed up the process if you've got a recipient so that they can do it in their clinic?
Gem, good on you. Positive thinking is the way forward. 
Pcct - good luck for the transfer tomorrow!


----------



## pcct

Thanks katya


----------



## mumily08

Pcct is u r transfer 2morro huni if so Wat time xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey mumily yeah transfer tomorrow at 8.15 how days day into 2ww are you? How are you finding it so far? X


----------



## mumily08

Hey huni I'm 2days into it had et sat morning its very emotional good luck huni let's us no how it goes its driving me crazy already and I'm starting to worry as I'm having very bad cramps in my belly xxx


----------



## GemH

Thanks Katya, that's the only thing I can do to keep sane lol, need to get this follow up appointment done so I can start again. 
How's early pregnancy going hun  

Mumily I thought this might be of some help to u :

This is what happens in a day 5 transfer : 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

So the belly aches looks very likely your blasto is attaching itself to your uterine lining. Fingers crossed. Hope it eases off soon. Xxx


----------



## mumily08

Thank u so much huni this helps a lot yes it stated this afternoon and is not going do this is was happening I don't no Wat in do if I don't get that bfp webs u r appointment huni I'm thinking of u everyday xxx


----------



## GemH

Glad it's helped you  Must be horrible not knowing. At least now you can look at that an reassure yourself it is quite possibly you little embryo getting comfy for the next 9 months  

My appointments on 21st March hun.. Then all good to go again hopefully. Means we'll be paying we'll be able to start pretty much straight away. Wanna see how different they will do things, different or higher drugs dose. If you are still around on here I will keep you updated xxx


----------



## mumily08

I hope so huni I will keeps my fingers crossed for u huni I wil keep checking on here I look ever day anyway hun are u close to crm then huni as if not would u look at coming closer to home I do hope u get a miracle xxx


----------



## Katya1982

Gem, please do keep us updated on your new cycle, I'd love to hear from you. 21st march, eh? Hopefully they are even faster this time and you will still be able to get your BFP at the end of this or beginning of next year.  
Mumily don't worry about these cramps - they are pretty normal for pregnancy, i've been having them till last week. Also when I wasn't aware that I was pregnant I was having cramps thinking it's my period coming the whole time so no worries about this hun. It's not a bad sign.
I am ok, nauseous and tired the whole time. Can't wait for the first trimester to be gone so it eases these symptoms. I've skipped the 2 ww but now i have the 9 months wait which is not easier


----------



## mumily08

Thank you so much huni given me so much more hope now o blessed u huni o bet u are so X cited have u had any scans yet xxx


----------



## GemH

Aww thank you so much girls, I will make sure to update u as I go along like I hope u will with me too.. Want to know how your getting on each step of the way.

CRM are about 2 hours drive away for us and we did consider another clinic closer to home but my hubby reckons he'd rather try 1 more cycle there as they now know how my body works and its easier than starting from scratch somewhere else. So we are going to have another cycle and fingers crossed I won't need another but if I do we'll look closer to home for another clinic.

Eeek Katya.. How exciting.. Won't be long til your 12 weeks will it? Have you had scan appointment through yet? Xxx


----------



## mumily08

That's is a good idea huni I hope it goes so well huni I can't wait to here how u r doing xx


----------



## Katya1982

I haven't received the letter yet. Oh well, waiting is always the worst part of these things


----------



## karen81

hi ladies!! 
mumyly i`m sure everything is all right and next week u will have confirm with test!!
gem happy that u feel better.... im sure with ur own cycle u wiill get your BFP.

i`m still on the waiting hell.......no news fro CRM ,,,,,,,i not asked for file jet as the lady will be possibly my recipient has appointment with them next week so she want to talk with them first and if they will take ages than we will go somewhere else. this lady basically was in an other  clinic for egg sharing but her donor at the end was not suitable for that so she got her file with everything but CRM told her she has to start with them everything again.... so they said all this it will take about 6 weeks after her first appointment..... CRM told me they possibly can find a match for me before but i don`t believe it anymore.....i`m a bit disappoint on the way how they treat me..... becouse they give me the impression they can match me easy when in truth they did not had any matchable recipient ......


----------



## GemH

Hi ladies how are you all?

Mumily I've spoke to u but congrats again.. Lovely news.

Karen how are you getting on hun? Any luck with the lady you found on pride angel? Hope you sort something soon. 

Katya.. How's pregnant life treating you? xx


----------



## karen81

Hi gem.... How r u??
Not news from me..... They cannot accept that lady I don't know why.... They had match for me last week but she was not ready to start till June so I said no. Really think to change clinic..... I don't mind to start everything again but CRM not been so good for me. Still not understand what the matter to match me..... So common charatheistics......no happy at all.....
Are you looking forward your next appointment I guess!!! ...  Hopefully u gonna have lucky treatment in April... Big kiss


----------



## GemH

Aww Karen I do really feel for you.. Not knowing what's going on. I'd probably approach a couple more clinics about egg sharing an then see which one gets a match 1st. Obv your have to do the blood tests etc again but at least your be doing something in mean time while waiting. 
It's a pity the recipient that was matched with you couldn't start sooner. Sorry to hear you still waiting  

Yeah I'm excited for my appointment in 2 weeks.. Hope I can start ASAP. But will see what they say. I'm also fed up of waiting now lol xxx


----------



## Tjs

Hi all iv egg shared b4 at a diff clinic but im currently startin another egg share this month at CRM fingers crossed it works x


----------



## GemH

Good luck Tjs on your cycle. Where about are you in your treatment? I'm not longer egg sharing but I am having the treatment at CRM still xxx


----------



## French818

Sorry to gate crash this thread but I was just wondering if anybody had, had treatment at crm at a higher bmi? 
About 34/35? I won't be egg sharing so was just wondering if anyone had any experience of being in this position?


----------



## GemH

Hi French818, CRM take up to 35 bmi. So you would be fine. 30 if you egg share. Means you won't be I don't think you will have a problem. Im now starting another cycle but not egg sharing and my bmi is currently 31. Good luck. Xxx


----------



## Harlequin81

Hi all,

Just had a quick read through all the posts, I'm seriously considering egg donation. I have no fertility problems, but my OH had a failed vasectomy reversal so that's why we need help.

I currently have a bmi of 29 so I want to lose a bit more weight first, I know I would be accepted at this weight but I want to lose a stone and a half and get a bit more healthy before trying to get pregnant myself.

I am a real IVF virgin, so excuse this question if its a bit obvious and stupid! But would sharing eggs lessen my chances of conceiving?


----------



## Puglover1980

*Harlequin* - no, studies have shown that egg sharing doesn't reduce your own chances of conception. Take a look at my clinic's website - this explains their own research data on the subject: http://www.ivf.org.uk/egg-sharing/

If you're just starting out my advice would be to research all the clinics near you that offer an egg sharing programme (they don't have to be near you of course, but it makes the whole process easier) and attend one of the open evenings that they all hold. I selected my clinic based on various criteria, but obviously success rates were at the top of my list. PM me if you want any specifics. Good luck.


----------



## kimbles87

Bumping thread again, 
Hoping ladies on here are still logging in, need some advice. I had my first appointment at CRM London, with Dr Hadi in July. 
Is there anything I need to know, that the Drs dont tell you. Any tips you can give me.


----------



## GemH

Hi kimbles

I'm still here  haven't been on this thread for ages as it went quiet. Do you mean you have an appt in July or had 1 last July?

If you are having 1, there's not much you need to know other than... Dr Hadi will scan you & your have some blood tests done to see if your eligible. Also she will go through paper work your height weight etc so if you are eligible they can match you to a recipient.
I was accepted pretty quickly and had been matched within 1 week.. Not sure of the time scales now as this was over a year ago. Unfortunately my cycle didn't work out as I didn't respond well to the drugs but I did a private cycle a month after at CRM and conceived my now 9 week old twin boys.

CRM are great.. Couldn't fault them. Anything else you'd like to know fire away with the questions xxx


----------



## ONE LAST CHANCE

Hi Ladies, I have low ovarian reserve and  I am currently egg sharing and I will be the recipient at CRM in the next few weeks, this is after 10 years trying.  I conceived naturally in 2011 and miscarried at 10 weeks.  We started in the process last October and a donor was found after 6 months.  After several scans and following all the meds egg collection was due for June 6th.  On the Monday that week my hopes were dashed when my Donor did not respond well and collection was cancelled, devastated was an understatement :-((((((  we are now back on with an Altruistic donor and I am taking the pill until 19th July when I re inject the Prostap.  Fingers crossed my time has come.


----------



## GemH

Onelastchance let's hope this is your time. Sorry to hear what you been through. Having the cancelled cycle too must be heartbreaking.. I can say from the other side with being the donor, when I didn't respond and it was cancelled I felt more bad and upset for my recipient. I cried for days thinking about her, feeling id let her down. Just hope whoever she is has now got her dream baby.

All the best for this cycle, I'll keep an eye out to see how you get on. Xxx


----------



## ONE LAST CHANCE

Thanks.  first scan on 25th July and then we are aiming for egg collection on w/c 18th August 2014.  Good luck to all those out there having treatment. x


----------



## ONE LAST CHANCE

Ladies just a quick update, CRM have worked wonders and I have a little one growing in my belly, BFP, 6w3d xxx


----------



## GemH

Wow congratulations. Enjoy every second  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Hi Ladies,

I have set up a thread to give ladies like you an opportunity to give your experiences (successful or not) of CRM London.

I have been a patient at CRM London twice in 2012 and I know lots of ladies who also got BFP's from there.

I think this will help with anybody who is thinking of having treatment at CRM London.

Here is the Link

CRM CARE LONDON EXPERIENCES

Feel free to share your miracle journeys.

xxx


----------

